# NFL



## CMAC (Dec 31, 2014)

Love everything about this game :thup:


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/american-football/30177776


----------



## RayR51 (Dec 31, 2014)

Me too - aside from the Dolphins letting me down every season!


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 31, 2014)

Not too bothered during the regular season, but love it once the playoffs start.


----------



## drewster (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone know if Aaron Rodgers is going to be fit for GB at the weekend ? I'm in a predictions league and if he doesn't play they don't even if they are at home !!!  IMHO of course


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 7, 2015)

drewster said:



			Anyone know if Aaron Rodgers is going to be fit for GB at the weekend ? I'm in a predictions league and if he doesn't play they don't even if they are at home !!!  IMHO of course
		
Click to expand...

Hope not mate :thup:


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 7, 2015)

drewster said:



			Anyone know if Aaron Rodgers is going to be fit for GB at the weekend ? I'm in a predictions league and if he doesn't play they don't even if they are at home !!!  IMHO of course
		
Click to expand...

As a HUGE packers fan, he will 100% play. Just listened to his podcast. He wont be 100% but just look at what he did to the Lions on one leg.

Best QB in the league by some margin now.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 7, 2015)

Loved Ndamukong Suh's explanation for treading on his leg - "my feet were cold and I couldn't feel what I was stepping on".  Lying dirty scumbag of a player.  Like hell he didn't know what he was doing.   I'm taking the Packers to win over the Cowboys and referees this weekend but not to cover the +5.5 spread.   I'm taking Baltimore to win straight up in New England, Seattle to cover the +9.5 over Carolina and Denver to cover the +8 over the Colts.


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Hope not mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Loved Ndamukong Suh's explanation for treading on his leg - "my feet were cold and I couldn't feel what I was stepping on".  Lying dirty scumbag of a player.  Like hell he didn't know what he was doing.   I'm taking the Packers to win over the Cowboys *and referees* this weekend but not to cover the +5.5 spread.   I'm taking Baltimore to win straight up in New England, Seattle to cover the +9.5 over Carolina and Denver to cover the +8 over the Colts.
		
Click to expand...

. You referring to that reversed PI call in the Lions - Cowboys game?!?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 7, 2015)

drewster said:



			Anyone know if Aaron Rodgers is going to be fit for GB at the weekend ? I'm in a predictions league and if he doesn't play they don't even if they are at home !!!  IMHO of course
		
Click to expand...

I would say there is almost no chance he would miss this game. He is the absolute vital cog of that whole team, and they wouldn't stand much of a chance without him.

I can't decide who I would rather Seahawks play (if we win on Sat of course). I think we would be better against the Cowboys, but would be nice to play GB in the Clink, and get proper bragging rights if we win.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 7, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Loved Ndamukong Suh's explanation for treading on his leg - "my feet were cold and I couldn't feel what I was stepping on".  Lying dirty scumbag of a player.  Like hell he didn't know what he was doing.   I'm taking the Packers to win over the Cowboys and referees this weekend but not to cover the +5.5 spread.   I'm taking Baltimore to win straight up in New England, Seattle to cover the +9.5 over Carolina and Denver to cover the +8 over the Colts.
		
Click to expand...

you could get some better odds. although 9.5 at seattle is good.

Personally i think Carolina will lose by less than the 11 spread that i got. i Think Pats win but the 7 point spread favours Ravens


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 7, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I would say there is almost no chance he would miss this game. He is the absolute vital cog of that whole team, and they wouldn't stand much of a chance without him.

I can't decide who I would rather Seahawks play (if we win on Sat of course). I think we would be better against the Cowboys, but would be nice to play GB in the Clink, and get proper bragging rights if we win.
		
Click to expand...

Dallas fans keep talking about beating them this season, but that was the 3&3 hawks not the 12&4 hawks. Packers are the only team i think could beat them in Seattle, but the home field advantage we threw away against Buffalo will cost us.


----------



## drewster (Jan 7, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Loved Ndamukong Suh's explanation for treading on his leg - "my feet were cold and I couldn't feel what I was stepping on".  Lying dirty scumbag of a player.  Like hell he didn't know what he was doing.   I'm taking the Packers to win over the Cowboys and referees this weekend but not to cover the +5.5 spread.   I'm taking Baltimore to win straight up in New England, Seattle to cover the +9.5 over Carolina and Denver to cover the +8 over the Colts.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a big Pats man but I too think we'll stumble against the Ravens. Hate to say it but i see the same SB as last year although GB will undoubtedly have something to say about that .


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 7, 2015)

drewster said:



			I'm a big Pats man but I too think we'll stumble against the Ravens. Hate to say it but i see the same SB as last year although GB will undoubtedly have something to say about that .
		
Click to expand...

my best mate is also a Pats Fan and he is seriously worried about this week too but i think you'll be fine. Ravens beat a cr*p browns team and then a banged up Steelers team without the best RB in the league. 

I think its a Hawks v Pats Bowl


----------



## Piece (Jan 11, 2015)

Bugger. One extremely close call on Dez Bryant the difference. Very fine margin between moving on or going home.

Despite the loss, a very good season for Dallas imho. Would like to see Green Bay go all the way.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2015)

Another "so close" one.
A bit confused though, I was always under the impression the play was over when a knee is down (I've seen enough college football fumbles overturned because of this). Bryants knee was clearly down before the ball came loose and he had control of it up until that point.
Good game though.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 11, 2015)

He did not secure the ball through the entire completion of the catch.    The call was a good one according to the current NFL rules.   Although right now, Jerry Jones is trying to change them and then replay the last five minutes of the game.   Payback is a bitch for the Cowboys after last week though.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 11, 2015)

Right now I'm 3 for 3 against the spread this weekend with Denver to come.  Shame I only write and commentate on the sport and not bet on it.


----------



## Val (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			He did not secure the ball through the entire completion of the catch.    The call was a good one according to the current NFL rules.   Although right now, Jerry Jones is trying to change them and then replay the last five minutes of the game.   Payback is a bitch for the Cowboys after last week though.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, gutted the Lions went out like that.


----------



## JCW (Jan 11, 2015)

watch it but no idea on the rules , too many advert breaks or time outs


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2015)

Its a bit of cakewalk in this half for Green Bay...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

Too many turnovers for either side to be sure of anything so far.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

And another - very costly for Seattle


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2015)

Bigfoot said:



			And another - very costly for Seattle
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Too many penalties as well


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

What a time to try a fake field goal.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 18, 2015)

I reckon Seattle will just scrap the win, though the Packers will push them all the way.

Pats against the Colts, I hoping for a colts win, as I've got  Â£5 on the Colts at 28/1 to win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

patriots for me. Who will win the Green Bay- Seattle game is anyones guess but Seattle keep beating themselves at the moment


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 18, 2015)

As a Pats fan always felt that they just miss that bit for something to turn them from a good team to a great team. Never been able to put my finger on it.

hope am wrong this year.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

There you go. Seattle stop themselves again. Green Bay are through


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

But I may be wrong


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

Seattle score and recover the onside kick - for everything that was bad early on, they are hot now


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2015)

Blimey...Seattle have been soooo bad but they could nick it


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 18, 2015)

Seattle will run the clock down, make a few yards, get the TD, then go for two points, to make it a 3 point game.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 18, 2015)

Lynch is just a beast, now or the 2 pointer.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow. Seattle lead !! But have they left too much time for GB


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 18, 2015)

How the hell Seattle made that 2 point play, is beyond me, the packer in coverage needs a good talking too.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

This is Martin Kaymer/ Greg Norman all over again.


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2015)

Well...this is it for GB...last chance saloon...


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 18, 2015)

Bigfoot said:



			Wow. Seattle lead !! But have they left too much time for GB
		
Click to expand...

they have 3 timeouts, but I feel they're going to have to get the ball to the side line, as Seattle defence is going to be pumped.


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2015)

Big quick yards here...


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 18, 2015)

Still going with Seattle, blocked field goal attempt will seal it for Seattle.


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2015)

Clean those studs mate...dont slip


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2015)

Great kick!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

No - game tied 14 seconds to go


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 18, 2015)

Still going Seattle, in overtime.

But what odds Seattle to run back the kick off?


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2015)

Still not sure how Green Bay haven't won this in regulation. Still good tv but a later night that i want on a school night.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2015)

Seattle win it! Great finish to the game.


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2015)

Brilliant finish by Seattle! Where was the GB safety?

Lots of cats being kicked in GB tonight!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 18, 2015)

Top finish! They had no business winning that! Back to the Super Bowl baby!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank the lord the pats turned up and in style.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 19, 2015)

Hope no one stopped up to watch the Colts/ Pats game.

I did and oh deary me, the Colts just were not at the races, they were woeful, couldn't catch, couldn't tackle and their defensive line couldn't block. That written, the PAts running back, LaGarette Boult, was just unstoppable, he was breaking tackles, dodging tackles and the Pats offensive line were creating holes for him to have clear passage.

If Lynch and Boult both bring their top running game to the super bowl, the super bowl will be one hell of a game.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 19, 2015)

I didnt stay up, but i did back the pats to win with a 12 point handicap! 2/1 easy money.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Watched the pats game til they scored there first touchdown. Thought the colts looked very very sloppy and if they had caught early catches (which were bread and butter catches) it could of been a good game.

nice to see pats play well without Gronk being the main man. Could be a classic superbowl with the seahawks looking to be the first team to win it back to back since the Pats did it last decade. Could it be the last superbowl that Brady plays in.

come on Pats.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 19, 2015)

Don't care who wins now, as long as it is a good game. I'll be cooking something as I have done in previous years and I'm thinking a large lump of beef dry drubbed and slow smoked on the BBQ all day, with some potato accompaniment,  probably roast normal and sweet potato in honey/Garlic/Chilli dressing and sweet corn or refried beans.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh My God. What an amazing come back. I feel sorry for the Packers, they seemed to completely stop what was a well working game plan, but NFC Champs, what a result!!! 

The only thing that I think is a bit unfair is the OT rules. I understand them, but I feel that each team should at least have a chance of possession, so much rides on that coin toss it's crazy!


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 19, 2015)

That was the ultimate choke job by the Packers.   As Neil Reynolds said on the Sky coverage, they played not to lose.  And they did.    They were 19-7 up with possession after the fourth pick at midfield with five minutes left.   Seems like they have been watching the Bucs' method of how to lose a game.

Still at least a friend of mine, LeGarrette Blount, is going to the Super Bowl with the Pats.  Good for him - he's a decent bloke.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 19, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Don't care who wins now, as long as it is a good game. I'll be cooking something as I have done in previous years and I'm thinking a large lump of beef dry drubbed and slow smoked on the BBQ all day, with some potato accompaniment,  probably roast normal and sweet potato in honey/Garlic/Chilli dressing and sweet corn or refried beans.
		
Click to expand...

did you see the build your own smoker using 2 kitchen sinks and a big saucepan?? was on that jimmy and jamie program... looked awesome, as did the brisket he cooked for 8 hrs!!

http://www.channel4.com/microsites/...y-night-feast/make-your-own-offset-smoker.pdf


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			did you see the build your own smoker using 2 kitchen sinks and a big saucepan?? was on that jimmy and jamie program... looked awesome, as did the brisket he cooked for 8 hrs!!

http://www.channel4.com/microsites/...y-night-feast/make-your-own-offset-smoker.pdf

Click to expand...

Not me, I've got a Weber kettle BBQ/Smoker


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks like the pats are being investigated for Cheating in the arc final for letting air out of the balls which makes them easier to catch. So what happened to the butterfingers Indy colts.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 21, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Looks like the pats are being investigated for Cheating in the arc final for letting air out of the balls which makes them easier to catch. So what happened to the butterfingers Indy colts.
		
Click to expand...

The two teams use different balls, so the "easier to catch balls" (which were 11 out of the 12 used by the Patriots) were only used by the Patriots. Sounds like punishment could be a draft picks or such like. Not enough punishment for me, 11 out of 12 is too much to be an accident.


----------



## IanG (Jan 21, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			The two teams use different balls, so the "easier to catch balls" (which were 11 out of the 12 used by the Patriots) were only used by the Patriots. Sounds like punishment could be a draft picks or such like. Not enough punishment for me, 11 out of 12 is too much to be an accident.
		
Click to expand...

I heard this yesterday - wonder why the teams are allowed to use their own sets of balls, why not have the same set ? Seems like a recipe for temptations.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 21, 2015)

IanG said:



			I heard this yesterday - wonder why the teams are allowed to use their own sets of balls, why not have the same set ? Seems like a recipe for temptations.
		
Click to expand...

 Certainly a quirk of the system! And a third set of balls for kicking!


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 21, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Certainly a quirk of the system! And a third set of balls for kicking!
		
Click to expand...

Each QB likes the ball 'prepped' in a slightly different way not much different to a golfer i suppose? 

this is a really interesting read about how Eli Mannings footballs are prepared - 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/24/s...ings-footballs-are-months-in-making.html?_r=0


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 21, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Each QB likes the ball 'prepped' in a slightly different way not much different to a golfer i suppose? 

this is a really interesting read about how Eli Mannings footballs are prepared - 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/24/s...ings-footballs-are-months-in-making.html?_r=0

Click to expand...

Oh I get that (v interesting article), but why not just have the one set of unprepped balls? Like nearly every other team sport....


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 21, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			this is a really interesting read about how Eli Mannings footballs are prepared -
		
Click to expand...

To make them easier for defensive backs to catch?


----------



## IanG (Jan 21, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Each QB likes the ball 'prepped' in a slightly different way not much different to a golfer i suppose? 

this is a really interesting read about how Eli Mannings footballs are prepared - 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/24/s...ings-footballs-are-months-in-making.html?_r=0

Click to expand...


Thanks for that - it was an interesting read - I had no idea that all went on. I guess that is the price we pay for the incredible accuracy and touch these guys throw with.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2015)

Three different sets of ball for the same game &#128563;. Well that's me learned something for today.

if you are able to prepare/doctor you ball then why not have whatever pressure you want in it. Surely that's helping to prepare your ball.

can just imagine the excuse from the Indy colts saying " I couldn't catch that coz am not used to the pressure in it"

that probably explains why in one of my books from the 80's a punter was accused of pumping helium in his balls (keep it clean boys) because he could kick the ball so high (Thus creating valuable hang time) that his special teams were sat having sandwiches when the ball came down and the punt returner was waiting to get battered. think he played for the raiders.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 21, 2015)

Ray Guy and that story was completely fabricated.


----------



## swanny32 (Jan 21, 2015)

Actually, what doesn't seem to get mentioned all that much when this "Deflategate" is spoken about is that both teams have to provide their own offensive balls to the referee's 1.5 hours before kick off. When the Colts offense is on the field they are using their own balls and the same for the Pats. The Patriots handed 12 of their balls to the officials prior to kick off, all withing the restrictions, due to the adverse weather conditions they deflated them during the game which is illegal, all but one of them anyway, assuming because they needed to have a legal ball ready to give to an official if any questions were asked..

It's a well known fact that a flatter ball is easier to grip, throw and catch, thus making it slightly easier for their offense. Caught cheating again! Disgraceful and I hope Seattle demolish Belichick and his bunch of cheats next Sunday.


----------



## swanny32 (Jan 21, 2015)

They'll get a fine and possibly lose a draft pick, which doesn't bother Belichick anyway as he trades down all the time anyway. Goodell should punish them properly and suspend Belichick for a season. They did it with Sean Payton when the Saints had Bountygate a couple seasons ago, he got banned for something that isn't even cheating!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Each QB likes the ball 'prepped' in a slightly different way not much different to a golfer i suppose? 

this is a really interesting read about how Eli Mannings footballs are prepared - 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/24/s...ings-footballs-are-months-in-making.html?_r=0

Click to expand...

Every day's a school day, couldn't be more different from real football, thanks for that.

Go Seahawks!!!!


----------



## Piece (Jan 22, 2015)

Interesting thread about ball prep - didn't know that.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2015)

One way to solve this once and for all and to stop it happening again. Both sides use the same balls as supplied by the referees.

is that to hard.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 1, 2015)

It's showtime.

go Pats.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 2, 2015)

A very entertaining Superbowl, but why the Hawks passed the ball on the 1 yard line when they had the best running back in the NFL on the pitch is beyond me. 20secs on the clock, 4 downs, 1 yard and 1 timeout remaining, give the ball to Marshawn Lynch, it's a no brainer, instead they throw the ball and get it intercepted. What a stupid bone head play.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 2, 2015)

Cheats win, yay!


----------



## Piece (Feb 2, 2015)

Watched the first quarter: a 0-0 yawn! Too tired to watch the rest...looks like I missed all the best parts. Will watch highlights later.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Piece said:



			Watched the first quarter: a 0-0 yawn! Too tired to watch the rest...looks like I missed all the best parts. Will watch highlights later.
		
Click to expand...

Yup that was me. Cuppa tea and Super Bowl then donate a pint of claret.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 2, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			A very entertaining Superbowl, but why the Hawks passed the ball on the 1 yard line when they had the best running back in the NFL on the pitch is beyond me. 20secs on the clock, 4 downs, 1 yard and 1 timeout remaining, give the ball to Marshawn Lynch, it's a no brainer, instead they throw the ball and get it intercepted. What a stupid bone head play.
		
Click to expand...

Ironic that they only got into the superbowl because of bad play calling, and then lost it because of their own bad play calling!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 2, 2015)

Not that I know a lot about NFL but having read the coach's (not the_coach) reasoning behind it I can sort of understand.

It was 2nd and goal, and they had 1 time out left.
If they run and don't make it they have 2 plays left and can only stop the clock once which won't allow them to run twice more with only about 15 seconds left.

Assuming they used all 4 downs they'd have had to have thrown once or risk running out of time, at which time the defence will be waiting for the pass. He thought it better to attempt the pass first when the defensive personnel were chosen for run stopping.
At worst he considered it a 'throw away' play because you don't think your QB is going to make a risky throw.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 2, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Not that I know a lot about NFL but having read the coach's (not the_coach) reasoning behind it I can sort of understand.

It was 2nd and goal, and they had 1 time out left.
If they run and don't make it they have 2 plays left and can only stop the clock once which won't allow them to run twice more with only about 15 seconds left.

Assuming they used all 4 downs they'd have had to have thrown once or risk running out of time, at which time the defence will be waiting for the pass. He thought it better to attempt the pass first when the defensive personnel were chosen for run stopping.
At worst he considered it a 'throw away' play because you don't think your QB is going to make a risky throw.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at it that way, kind of makes sense, but why throw the ball inside, into the crowd, go wide, play action to the wings, at least that way, if the ball is caught and not put into the endzone, the player could go out of bounds stopping the clock, pass incomplete stops the clock. The Seahawks had already proven on their previous TD that from snap to catch was sub 2secs. 

But even with the Pats expecting the run, with Lynch you had a better chance of getting the desired result, even a screen pass out wide to lynch, a little dump and run would have been better than what they did.


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 2, 2015)

LOL Seahawks. I wanted them to win as well but seriously, you can't help, as a neutral fan, not laughing at Pete Carrol's play call there. SHOCKING!

Congrats to the Pats, ground out a hell of a season and produced the goods even when they weren't playing all that well. Quite fancy them to go back to back as they have a decent squad and are not over spending on wages at all.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 2, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Looking at it that way, kind of makes sense, but why throw the ball inside, into the crowd, go wide, play action to the wings, at least that way, if the ball is caught and not put into the endzone, the player could go out of bounds stopping the clock, pass incomplete stops the clock. The Seahawks had already proven on their previous TD that from snap to catch was sub 2secs. 

But even with the Pats expecting the run, with Lynch you had a better chance of getting the desired result, even a screen pass out wide to lynch, a little dump and run would have been better than what they did.
		
Click to expand...

In hindsight anything would have been better than what they did, but hindsight is a wonderful thing. 

Quick slants when done well are very hard to stop and the ball isn't in the air for very long. Passes to the outside in the endzone are generally more 'floaty' (not a real word) and in the air for longer.
You don't see many interceptions on 1yd passes inside. At worst you'd think incomplete.

Whether a coach would say this or it's up to the QB to be sensible I don't know, but with Lynch potentially having 2 attempts to get in if the pass fails then I'd expect the ball to be thrown away if the receiver hasn't got at least 2 steps on the DB.

Having said all that, the DB made a great play in reading it so quickly.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 2, 2015)

What about that catch out in corner to set up that last attack. unreal !


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Trouble is if that throw comes off then the coach is a genius, unfortunately it didn't for them.
everyone expected the run so the middle was compressed, and where did they throw the ball down the middle.

as a Pats fan fantastic, for the neutral fantastic,  probably the only upset ones were the Seahawks.
what I'd find strange was the national anthem is being sung ( and quiet well as normally it gets murdered) and the crowd are booing people on the large stadium screens. Very disrespectful towards the national anthem me finks.


----------



## Piece (Feb 2, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Ironic that they only got into the superbowl because of bad play calling, and then lost it because of their own bad play calling!
		
Click to expand...

Just finished watching highlights and this very statement flashed across my mind.  The theme through the play-offs is if you play low-risk you play to lose....mind you Wilson was throwing bombs in the final part of the end quarter and was lucky not to be intercepted.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 2, 2015)

It was karma in the end.   Think about how the playoffs went:-

Detroit get shafted on a pass interference call and lose to Dallas
Dallas get shafted on a completion call and lose to Green Bay
Green Bay choke like Adam Scott in the last two minutes and lose to Seattle
Seattle screw up the last play and lose to New England

All four teams suffered catastrophic losses.    All we need now is for the Patriots to get shafted in the NFL hearing.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 2, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			It was karma in the end.   Think about how the playoffs went:-

Detroit get shafted on a pass interference call and lose to Dallas
Dallas get shafted on a completion call and lose to Green Bay
Green Bay choke like Adam Scott in the last two minutes and lose to Seattle
Seattle screw up the last play and lose to New England

All four teams suffered catastrophic losses.    All we need now is for the Patriots to get shafted in the NFL hearing.
		
Click to expand...


Not a chance of that. No way would the League risk having the champs with an asterix next to them. This will magically disappear now.

I'm so unbelievably gutted about that result, which considering I have only been into NFL for a few years, actually shocked me. I understand the reasoning behind the pass, but it seems a crazy place to throw into the middle of the scrum.

Bevell the OC disappointed me afterwards as well. With Wilson and Carroll both stepping up taking the blame for him, he attempted to pass it off onto Lockette (who did admittedly mess up by not running as hard as he should). Bevell needed to step up, take the blame and move on. Seems to me a lot this season that our Offence has succeeded in spite of him, rather than because of him. Be interesting to see if he moves on in the off season.

Hoping that Lynch still signs the big contract, we need 2 more years of him to find and tran up a good replacement. Turbin is better on the speed runs, and Michael doesn't seem to be good enough to replace Lynch (at the moment).

I know we don't base much around WRs, but Michaels stepping up last night and Richardson coming back may be a small silver lining.

As much as the LOB get praised, we're awfully thin on back up D numbers, maybe some drafting on support for them would be useful.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 3, 2015)

Great final, weird ending. Smashing punch up. All watch from a recording the next day to be able to remove the rubbish spouted from the studio.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 3, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Not that I know a lot about NFL but having read the coach's (not the_coach) reasoning behind it I can sort of understand.

It was 2nd and goal, and they had 1 time out left.
If they run and don't make it they have 2 plays left and can only stop the clock once which won't allow them to run twice more with only about 15 seconds left.

Assuming they used all 4 downs they'd have had to have thrown once or risk running out of time, at which time the defence will be waiting for the pass. He thought it better to attempt the pass first when the defensive personnel were chosen for run stopping.
At worst he considered it a 'throw away' play because you don't think your QB is going to make a risky throw.
		
Click to expand...

Bottom line is Russell Wilson should have seen the CB had jumped the play and thrown it away. The highes paid player in the game (which he will be in a few weeks should not throw that pick). 

Also,Lynch had 6 runs from the 1yd line last season - he had 2 TD, 2 0yd gains and 2 tackles for a loss


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 3, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Bottom line is Russell Wilson should have seen the CB had jumped the play and thrown it away. The highes paid player in the game (which he will be in a few weeks should not throw that pick). 

Also,Lynch had 6 runs from the 1yd line last season - he had 2 TD, 2 0yd gains and 2 tackles for a loss
		
Click to expand...

a) Pats were last at defending the short run I believe
b) He had just powered through them
c) I don't think you can blame Wilson. It's a quick throw, and it's not a position where he can see what the DB had done, I don't think.

It all comes down to the playcall in my mind. If you want to pass, get it out to the edges. Or run a proper read option. Or just give Beastmode a chance. Just don't attempt a throw to a reciever known for being better at blocking than catching, in the middle of a scrum.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 3, 2015)

As someone wrote, hindsight is a wonderful thing, but watching it live, me and a mate both said straight way after the interception, why did he throw it, the play should've been the run with lynch.

But then we're not the offensive coordinator and he would've thought that his decision was the best one in the circumstances.

I still would've run the ball though


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 3, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			As someone wrote, hindsight is a wonderful thing, but watching it live, me and a mate both said straight way after the interception, why did he throw it, the play should've been the run with lynch.

But then we're not the offensive coordinator and he would've thought that his decision was the best one in the circumstances.

I still would've run the ball though 

Click to expand...

The OC is Darrell Bevell, I wou;dn't bank on assuming what he thought. I'm really hoping he goes this off-season. Not so much for that one HORRIBLE call, but for his calls throughout the season, and for his willingness to throw Lockette under the bus so easily. Gonna be hard for the team to play for him after that.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 3, 2015)

Listened to an interesting comment last night.

why didn't the patriots let the Seahawks run the ball in for a touchdown to allow the pats to get the ball back like they did against the Giants the other year. I think most people assumed a TD was nailed on.

another point that has been massively overlooked with the throwing call is the play immediately after.

The pats had to get the ball out of the end zone if not, two points to the hawks and return of ball for ? Hail Mary time. the Seahawks indiscipline cost them more than once, during that game of all the stats that were rammed down our throats before the game, one stat which was overlooked was the Seahawks discipline record.
a lot has been said of the Pats re deflategate, but quite frankly the Gobby antics and not so Gobby antics of some of the Seahawks players rubbed one or two people up the wrong way and was not the best way to advertise the greatest game on turf.
That and the Seahawks cheap shots when they "lost the game " well I think the watching crowd game there views on that one.
Seahawks came across as good winners last year and poor losers this year.


----------



## Piece (Feb 3, 2015)

On another thread, it's been said that because The Open is going to Sky that even less people will take golf up or watch it. Looking at NFL recently, it has become relatively massive in the UK. Why is that, seeing as most coverage is on PPV? There's a bit on C4, but its very late? In the 80s and 90s there was more terrestrial coverage but it never took off here (compared to now). Is it because the interest here was so low the only way is up? No doubt the Wembley games have helped but is that the sole reason? Interested to know the reasons why?


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 3, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Listened to an interesting comment last night.  why didn't the patriots let the Seahawks run the ball in for a touchdown to allow the pats to get the ball back like they did against the Giants the other year. I think most people assumed a TD was nailed on.
		
Click to expand...

Listen to Bill Simmons' superb podcast on ESPN - he talks through the whole situation.  I personally think the left shark from half-time took over the play calling in the final minutes.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 3, 2015)

Piece said:



			On another thread, it's been said that because The Open is going to Sky that even less people will take golf up or watch it. Looking at NFL recently, it has become relatively massive in the UK. Why is that, seeing as most coverage is on PPV? There's a bit on C4, but its very late? In the 80s and 90s there was more terrestrial coverage but it never took off here (compared to now). Is it because the interest here was so low the only way is up? No doubt the Wembley games have helped but is that the sole reason? Interested to know the reasons why?
		
Click to expand...

Oh God I could write on this one for hours.   C4 switching to the Vicious Boys in 1987 killed off all the early momentum and when Mick Luckhurst and then Gary Imlach returned to present in 1988, the show was just too late to try and re-capture the audience.

Sky began live coverage in 1995 with single games from 9pm and went to double-headers a few years later.  The viewing figures have remained solid for the past few years in spite of many people having direct NFL coverage of their own teams' games outside of Sky.  

The Wembley games are simply a chance for fans to get together - who plays is almost incidental.  Many real fans do not go to the Wembley games as it would mean missing their own team's games live on the net.   

As the world has gotten smaller through the net, the following for many sports has increased without necessarily affecting TV numbers or apparent popularity.  Baseball, basketball and hockey are all really popular in their own way in the UK just as Premier League football is in the States.  There are simply more ways to watch the game now than there were in the mid 1980s.


----------



## Piece (May 12, 2015)

Resurrecting oldish thread. I see that Brady has been banned for four games, returning against.... the Colts  

Patriots also fined $1m for failing to co-operate fully, plus bans for some minor staff and losing some draft pick, the NFL says.

So....they cheated then?!?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 12, 2015)

Piece said:



			Resurrecting oldish thread. I see that Brady has been banned for four games, returning against.... the Colts  

Patriots also fined $1m for failing to co-operate fully, plus bans for some minor staff and losing some draft pick, the NFL says.

So....they cheated then?!?
		
Click to expand...

Yep! Anyone surprised?!

I'm claiming a moral victory for the Hawks in the Superbowl (I'm sure we'll pass it back to them though on the two yard line!)


----------



## Crazyface (May 13, 2015)

It didn't effect the Super Bowl though? The ban means that the dolphins may have a chance to make the play offs this season though. Although I'm still megga "fed up" (infractions eh? pah !!!!) at not getting tickets for the Wembley game. The NFL UK are UTTERLY USELESS. If I ever get an opportunity to meet a representative from that organisation the red mist will come down big style !!!!!!!!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 13, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			It didn't effect the Super Bowl though? The ban means that the dolphins may have a chance to make the play offs this season though. Although I'm still megga "fed up" (infractions eh? pah !!!!) at not getting tickets for the Wembley game. The NFL UK are UTTERLY USELESS. If I ever get an opportunity to meet a representative from that organisation the red mist will come down big style !!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It did effect the superbowl as they clearly cheated to get there! (i'm not that serious about giving the trophy to us, we clearly didn't win it in that game)


----------



## MendieGK (May 13, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			It didn't effect the Super Bowl though? The ban means that the dolphins may have a chance to make the play offs this season though. Although I'm still megga "fed up" (infractions eh? pah !!!!) at not getting tickets for the Wembley game. The NFL UK are UTTERLY USELESS. If I ever get an opportunity to meet a representative from that organisation the red mist will come down big style !!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Tickets will become readlily available nearer the game, people usually buy the season tickets and then sell up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			It didn't effect the Super Bowl though? The ban means that the dolphins may have a chance to make the play offs this season though. Although I'm still megga "fed up" (infractions eh? pah !!!!) at not getting tickets for the Wembley game. The NFL UK are UTTERLY USELESS. If I ever get an opportunity to meet a representative from that organisation the red mist will come down big style !!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't over 60 thousand tickets on sale earlier in the year ? 

Why is it NFL UK fault if it sells out quickly ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			It didn't effect the Super Bowl though? The ban means that the dolphins may have a chance to make the play offs this season though. Although I'm still megga "fed up" (infractions eh? pah !!!!) at not getting tickets for the Wembley game. The NFL UK are UTTERLY USELESS. If I ever get an opportunity to meet a representative from that organisation the red mist will come down big style !!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

PM Paul_Stewart. He's got contacts in the NFL and may be able to source something.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (May 14, 2015)

The Patriots have been punished not just for this bit of cheating but also for the Spygate issue of 2007.  They were told then that any further infractions would lead to harsher penalties.    What they did with the footballs did not affect the result of the AFC title game but it was cheating all the same.  And Tom Brady lied through his teeth about it too which could seriously affect his chances of making the NFL Hall of Fame in the same way as the steroid-tainted baseball players like Bonds, McGwire and Clemens miss out on Canton too.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (May 14, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			It didn't effect the Super Bowl though? The ban means that the dolphins may have a chance to make the play offs this season though. Although I'm still megga "fed up" (infractions eh? pah !!!!) at not getting tickets for the Wembley game. The NFL UK are UTTERLY USELESS. If I ever get an opportunity to meet a representative from that organisation the red mist will come down big style !!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

So they're useless just because you didn't get a ticket?      If all the current tickets are sold out then demand therefore exceeded supply and people will miss out.  There are a lot of gigs I've wanted to go to but didn't get a ticket.  That doesn't mean I think the band or the venue are crap.


----------



## Crazyface (May 14, 2015)

So this is how it plays out.

My son has Downs syndrome and a serious heart problem but can transfer from his wheelchair. I got tickets last season as I just dived in and grabbed what was offered on the wed. When arriving at our seats, there was no way he could climb to it, we were on the moon. The brilliant stadium fella saw this and escorted us to the disabled seats right above the press section middle of the pitch, WHERE NO ONE ELSE WAS. Looking around Wembley almost all of these seats were EMPTY. ok then I'll get these seats if The Dolphins come again. When it was announced I contacted NFL UK and was given a number to call for the disabled seats. I was told to ring another number and ask for disabled seats. Got offered behind goal at horrendous prices by a muppetswho obviously knew nowt about what he was selling. Despite trying to contact NFL UK again about this and going though Wembley and every other avenue. NOTHING They are useless. 
If those seats have been sold and taken I will sit down with Paddy, when he eats his hat, and eat mine too. We planned a big family day out, (we did a lads day last year), and a weekend in London. My son(s) are very disappointed and I feel as though I have let them down badly. But really the NFL / Wembley have let me down. Never again will I trust them!!!


----------



## MendieGK (May 14, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			So this is how it plays out.

My son has Downs syndrome and a serious heart problem but can transfer from his wheelchair. I got tickets last season as I just dived in and grabbed what was offered on the wed. When arriving at our seats, there was no way he could climb to it, we were on the moon. The brilliant stadium fella saw this and escorted us to the disabled seats right above the press section middle of the pitch, WHERE NO ONE ELSE WAS. Looking around Wembley almost all of these seats were EMPTY. ok then I'll get these seats if The Dolphins come again. When it was announced I contacted NFL UK and was given a number to call for the disabled seats. I was told to ring another number and ask for disabled seats. Got offered behind goal at horrendous prices by a muppetswho obviously knew nowt about what he was selling. Despite trying to contact NFL UK again about this and going though Wembley and every other avenue. NOTHING They are useless. 
If those seats have been sold and taken I will sit down with Paddy, when he eats his hat, and eat mine too. We planned a big family day out, (we did a lads day last year), and a weekend in London. My son(s) are very disappointed and I feel as though I have let them down badly. But really the NFL / Wembley have let me down. Never again will I trust them!!!
		
Click to expand...

makes a big difference actually explaining why you have that opinion of them.


----------



## gazr99 (May 14, 2015)

By the sounds of it, Brady at least has been punished more for being resistant against assisting the investigation, than deflating his balls by a very small amount. Plus am I the only who feels the Patriots reputation has bit them on the bum


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2015)

It's time for a new season! :whoo:

How is your team going to do this year? Mine, Dallas, have had a dodgy pre-season and lost DeMarco Murray to the E*gles . This time last year, I wasn't too hopeful and we did well. Hoping for the NFC East title and more...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 10, 2015)

Piece said:



			It's time for a new season! :whoo:

How is your team going to do this year? Mine, Dallas, have had a dodgy pre-season and lost DeMarco Murray to the E*gles . This time last year, I wasn't too hopeful and we did well. Hoping for the NFC East title and more...
		
Click to expand...

If Run DMC can stay healthy (big IF) your run game should be fine. 

We're still dealing with the Kam Chancellor hold out mess, but we've added weapons on Offense and still have the core of the Defense together (along with the addition of Frank Clark who looks like he could cause trouble to opposing O Linemen) - so if we stay healthy (always a lottery) hopefully another trip to the playoffs and a 3rd straight SB will be on the cards (I'm a massive optimist).

Julian Edelman has been cleared to play tonight too - so that's given a massive boost to my Fantasy team! :whoo:


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 10, 2015)

Piece said:



			It's time for a new season! :whoo:

How is your team going to do this year? Mine, Dallas, have had a dodgy pre-season and lost DeMarco Murray to the E*gles . This time last year, I wasn't too hopeful and we did well. Hoping for the NFC East title and more...
		
Click to expand...

The clue to my team is in my sig pic lol
I hope we can push on from last year and get a title shot, interested to see how Mcfadden will fare, he's been a bit of a dream team letdown for a while iirc.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 10, 2015)

I like the NFL and watch it when it's on, but don't follow it closely enough to know all the players, that written I'm hoping the Dolphins can do something this year.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 10, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			The clue to my team is in my sig pic lol
I hope we can push on from last year and get a title shot, interested to see how Mcfadden will fare, he's been a bit of a dream team letdown for a while iirc.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, but mostly because of the aforementioned injuries. If he stays healthy behind your O-Line, he could do good things. It won't matter how he does though, because Romo will choke, as always, when it comes to crunch time :thup:


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 10, 2015)

Aztecs27 said:



			If Run DMC can stay healthy (big IF) your run game should be fine. 

We're still dealing with the Kam Chancellor hold out mess, but we've added weapons on Offense and still have the core of the Defense together (along with the addition of Frank Clark who looks like he could cause trouble to opposing O Linemen) - so if we stay healthy (always a lottery) hopefully another trip to the playoffs and a 3rd straight SB will be on the cards (I'm a massive optimist).
Julian Edelman has been cleared to play tonight too - so that's given a massive boost to my Fantasy team! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

The Kam issues is such a pain, what on earth is he playing at!? Love the addition of Lockett though, I think he could be a real surprise later in the season.

The D line is looking good, hoping that will cover for the lack of Kam. I think we would habve to prioritise Bennett over him, the pass rush position is more crucial!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 10, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			The Kam issues is such a pain, what on earth is he playing at!? Love the addition of Lockett though, I think he could be a real surprise later in the season.

The D line is looking good, hoping that will cover for the lack of Kam. I think we would habve to prioritise Bennett over him, the pass rush position is more crucial!
		
Click to expand...

He's hurting no-one but himself at this point. I hope the team doesn't cave to any demands as it sets a bad precedence for those following in future years and we'll be forced to up everyone's contract. 

As much as I love Kam, I'm happy that the team stands firm.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 10, 2015)

go Pats. Hope they can retain it and keep the Gronk fit.
wonder how many seasons Brady has left.

when Tashyboy started on his illustrious American football carreer. With the mighty Mansfield Express, You had to pick a team. All of the big stars ? in the team went for the Raiders, Skins, 49ers, Dolphins,, Cowboys etc.

Tashyboy chose the Pats. God how they took the mick, they dint when they got to the Super Bowl for the first time ever that. they did soon after when we literally got thumped by the Bears ala The Fridge, Steve McMahon, and Walter Payton.

gotta stick with yer boys though and have they come good over the years.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 10, 2015)

I think im gonna try and get into it this year, spent a bit of time in the US during the last season and watched a few games, I generally get the gist of it now and quite enjoyed it!

Company HQ is in Seattle and i love the city, so i am now a Seahawks fan!


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 10, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			go Pats. Hope they can retain it and keep the Gronk fit.
wonder how many seasons Brady has left.

when Tashyboy started on his illustrious American football carreer. With the mighty Mansfield Express, You had to pick a team. All of the big stars ? in the team went for the Raiders, Skins, 49ers, Dolphins,, Cowboys etc.

Tashyboy chose the Pats. God how they took the mick, they dint when they got to the Super Bowl for the first time ever that. they did soon after when we literally got thumped by the Bears ala The Fridge, Steve McMahon, and Walter Payton.

gotta stick with yer boys though and have they come good over the years.
		
Click to expand...

Only reason I chose the Dolphins, was green, I liked the colour of their away kit. I suppose with green being my favourite colour, I could've gone Jets or Eagles, but Dolphins won


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2015)

Aztecs27 said:



			Yep, but mostly because of the aforementioned injuries. If he stays healthy behind your O-Line, he could do good things. It won't matter how he does though, *because Romo will choke, as always, when it comes to crunch time* :thup:

Click to expand...

Oooooh, a bit harsh....but fair


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 10, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I think im gonna try and get into it this year, spent a bit of time in the US during the last season and watched a few games, I generally get the gist of it now and quite enjoyed it!

Company HQ is in Seattle and i love the city, so i am now a Seahawks fan!
		
Click to expand...

Seattle is far and away my favourite city in the whole world (I've had the privilege of visiting a few) and living there was why I got into the game. 

If you happen to be out there on a business trip this season when the Hawks are at home, do yourself a favour and try and get to a game at Centurylink. You'll never experience anything else like it.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't follow it as closely as I used to, but ill be hoping both the Dolphins and Patriots (yes, I know) do well.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 10, 2015)

Aztecs27 said:



			Seattle is far and away my favourite city in the whole world (I've had the privilege of visiting a few) and living there was why I got into the game. 

If you happen to be out there on a business trip this season when the Hawks are at home, do yourself a favour and try and get to a game at Centurylink. You'll never experience anything else like it.
		
Click to expand...

Was there in Oct last year, was a home game on but couldnt get tickets. Went to denver after and watched the bronco's in a bar there, them guys love it!! Also stayed in San Jose right next to the Levi's stadium, went for a mooch round! Was pretty cool!

Not sure when seattle trip is due next, but i am with you, its probably my #1 city in the world right now i want to go back to. So diverse, nice "vibe" cool things like the space needle, pikes market, the gum wall! have promised the wife a trip there then on to hawaii!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 10, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Was there in Oct last year, was a home game on but couldnt get tickets. Went to denver after and watched the bronco's in a bar there, them guys love it!! Also stayed in San Jose right next to the Levi's stadium, went for a mooch round! Was pretty cool!

Not sure when seattle trip is due next, but i am with you, its probably my #1 city in the world right now i want to go back to. So diverse, nice "vibe" cool things like the space needle, pikes market, the gum wall! have promised the wife a trip there then on to hawaii!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure your colleagues can recommend stuff, but if you ever want any recommendations of stuff to do when you next go, let me know!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 10, 2015)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'm sure your colleagues can recommend stuff, but if you ever want any recommendations of stuff to do when you next go, let me know!
		
Click to expand...

Cool, will do! ta!

PS. Best steak dinner ever at Daniels Broiler on the edge of lake union!


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 10, 2015)

I used to watch it in the Channel 4 days but I can't watch a live game, far too many stoppages.  
As a Rugby League fan though I will be interested to see how Jarryd Hayne does.  He's had a good pre-season which I hope he carries on into the full season.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 10, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			I used to watch it in the Channel 4 days but I can't watch a live game, far too many stoppages.  
As a Rugby League fan though I will be interested to see how Jarryd Hayne does.  He's had a good pre-season which I hope he carries on into the full season.
		
Click to expand...

Weekly highlights on the bbc for the next two years!


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 10, 2015)

Buzzing for the new season, unfortunately it kicks off with two of my most hated teams tonight but looking forward to watching a bit of competitive football at last, pre season just doesn't do it for me. Bit annoyed that my beloved Eagles first game is Monday night football, too late for me.

Was thinking about getting some Chifs/Lions Wembley tickets today as the teams have returned a load that they haven't used.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 10, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Only reason I chose the Dolphins, was green, I liked the colour of their away kit. I suppose with green being my favourite colour, I could've gone Jets or Eagles, but Dolphins won
		
Click to expand...

&#128563; That's girlie logic.


----------



## Val (Sep 10, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			I used to watch it in the Channel 4 days but I can't watch a live game, far too many stoppages.  
As a Rugby League fan though I will be interested to see how Jarryd Hayne does.  He's had a good pre-season which I hope he carries on into the full season.
		
Click to expand...

I also very intrigued by the Jarryd Hayne story and how he'll do.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Cool, will do! ta!

PS. Best steak dinner ever at Daniels Broiler on the edge of lake union!
		
Click to expand...

Daniels is awesome! 

Jake it worth a trip too! And The Met! 

So many good steakhouses in Seattle!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 11, 2015)

DOLPHINS hopes are high this season. I watched a pre-season game v Atlanta. Didn't see much to get worked up for. Too much short passing. Teams will get wise to this very quickly and shut them out. The new stadium is looking good. Hopefully will be ready for our next visit in a couple of years.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 11, 2015)

Aztecs27 said:



			Daniels is awesome!
		
Click to expand...

As its about lunch time, how much would you like to be choosing which steak to have? or Lobster for lady...


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 11, 2015)

Go Pats. According to the BBC website wide receiver Rob Gronkowski score three touch downs as a wide receiver.

just remind me why I pay my licence fee again for these muppets.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Go Pats. According to the BBC website wide receiver Rob Gronkowski score three touch downs as a wide receiver.

just remind me why I pay my licence fee again for these muppets.
		
Click to expand...

Wow - of all the things to get wound up about ?!

Is that the same BBC who are broadcasting the Wembley games live plus weekly highlights.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wow - of all the things to get wound up about ?!

Is that the same BBC who are broadcasting the Wembley games live plus weekly highlights.
		
Click to expand...

it's like describing a golfer sinking 10 putts with his pitching wedge. If it's the wrong name, it's a bit frustrating.

It's good they're showing the weekly highlights, be interested to see how they rate against Channel 4's though, I quite enjoyed them. It is good overall though to see the BBC taking more interest. Even on BBC sport already they are pushing it!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 11, 2015)

Rooter said:



			As its about lunch time, how much would you like to be choosing which steak to have? or Lobster for lady...

View attachment 16809

Click to expand...

DROOL!


----------



## TheCaddie (Sep 11, 2015)

Giants vs Cowboys on Monday night! Then the season begins. Go on you Big Blue!

Sky Sports showing 103 games live this year. Epic!


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wow - of all the things to get wound up about ?!

Is that the same BBC who are broadcasting the Wembley games live plus weekly highlights.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly phil. These people are getting on the NFL bandwagon and cannot get a players position correct.

its like saying Ray Clemence is Liverpools best ever centre forward. When we all know it  was David Fairclough &#128513;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Exactly phil. These people are getting on the NFL bandwagon and cannot get a players position correct.

its like saying Ray Clemence is Liverpools best ever centre forward. When we all know it  was David Fairclough &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

I have heard Gronk be called a WR by seasoned NFL commentators plus many many more mistakes by the Sky Team including calling Peyton Manning Eli !? -its really is nothing to be wound up about or ranting about paying license fee etc etc etc 

Why is it called "bandwagon" as opposed to providing a service that i thought most would be grateful off

Still appears fashionable to slate BBC at any opportunity


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 11, 2015)

Not slating the BBC just saying they are slack very slack.

And re paying the licence fee yup that's another issue but the BBC including radio and Internet is no better than comaprible radio and Internet services that I do not pay for. Re radio I cannot remember the last time I had a BBC radio station on.

Back to NFL,  I prefer the days of Channel 4 coverage it was cheesy at times but I loved it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Not slating the BBC just saying they are slack very slack.

And re paying the licence fee yup that's another issue but the BBC including radio and Internet is no better than comaprible radio and Internet services that I do not pay for. Re radio I cannot remember the last time I had a BBC radio station on.

Back to NFL,  I prefer the days of Channel 4 coverage it was cheesy at times but I loved it.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to the BBC they are inexperienced in NFL coverage and chances are some youngster pulling data randomly from some NFL sire somewhere without checking. As long as their game coverage isn't as bad it'll all be good. Can't see my two teams (Chargers and Redksins) doing much again


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 12, 2015)

If the BBC are showing live game at least there won't be hundreds of adverts.

remeber taking Missis T to Wenbley to watch the Pats play the re first game there. She was not looking forward to it. Because we had a good view she could understand the game and thoroughly enjoyed it. So much so we went back a couple of years later &#128513;


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 3, 2015)

Well I had no plans of going to Wembley tomorrow, but my lad has bought two tickets for him and his pal who now cannot go so Wembley here I come.
As a Pats fan not really bothered who wins or loses, will be nice to go as a a neutral.

Might even take some toilet rolls to lob on the pitch seeing as ours is too thin.&#128563;


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 3, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Well I had no plans of going to Wembley tomorrow, but my lad has bought two tickets for him and his pal who now cannot go so Wembley here I come.
As a Pats fan not really bothered who wins or loses, will be nice to go as a a neutral.

Might even take some toilet rolls to lob on the pitch seeing as ours is too thin.&#63027;
		
Click to expand...


Just thougt aeeing as our as our toilet rolls are to thin, could this game be known as the " Toilet Bowl". &#128563;


----------



## Spuddy (Oct 3, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Just thougt aeeing as our as our toilet rolls are to thin, could this game be known as the " Toilet Bowl". &#63027;
		
Click to expand...

I'm taking the good lady down.  Been a Jets fan for as long as I can remember and this will be the first time seeing them live.  Having them playing in London saved me a few bob as we had been thinking about going over to NY and taking in a game.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 3, 2015)

Spuddy said:



			I'm taking the good lady down.  Been a Jets fan for as long as I can remember and this will be the first time seeing them live.  Having them playing in London saved me a few bob as we had been thinking about going over to NY and taking in a game.
		
Click to expand...

This will be my three I have been to at Wembley and I think you will love it.
having spoken to a load of Americans, they reckon it is the closest you get to a Super Bowl atmosphere.
the enertainnment outside before the game is excellent.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 3, 2015)

The atmosphere at a Super Bowl is actually pretty tame as not many real fans get to go.    The American Bowl games are unique because every team is represented which doesn't happen at any NFL game.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 3, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			As a Pats fan not really bothered who wins or loses, will be nice to go as a a neutral.

Might even take some toilet rolls to lob on the pitch seeing as ours is too thin.&#63027;
		
Click to expand...

That would DEFLATE the atmosphere.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 4, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That would DEFLATE the atmosphere.  

Click to expand...

Snigger,
Just got back from the game.
got there late coz lad went out for a skin full last night.
went to buy a shirt for lad but stop entry to the fanzone/shop two hours before game starts. Eh.
but fanzone opens at 5 pm again when the game is still on. Eh who the soddin eck is gonna leave the game an hour early to buy a key ring. Planks.
Positives, sitting watching the game avin a beer, at Â£5.30 a bottle. the guy in front of me who had 9 must be a millionaire.
Dolphins were dire with Jets not much better. 
no wonder Patriots win AFC East every year.
Another good "rip off day at Wembley.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 5, 2015)

There were more complaints from the two teams about the travel across the Atlantic than ever before.  And still idiots believe there will one day be a team in London.    

Highlight for me in the brief amount I watched was Nat Coombs telling people to get in touch using the hashtag "C4NFL" before realising he was actually on BBC2.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 5, 2015)

Not sure whether there will or won't be a team in London.

if there is who is gonna own it. At the mo you have two conferences with four leagues and four teams. 32 teams in total. How do you happily incorporate another.

if teams on the east coast that play in the same division are moaning about the shortest flight poss from New York to London. If London play in the NFL and draw Seattle, I bet they will be well impressed. Again if London does get a franchise you would expect them to be in a conference east league. And the re already moaning.

seeing as a London based team would have to fly to USA every other week, I would suggest it would be a bigger problem for them.

wonder what the furthest a European football team has to travel in the champs league etc.

for the record, of the three games I have seen at Wembley, that was the worst and the Dolphins are the worst team I have seen by a country mile. The quarterback was dire.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 5, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Snigger,
Just got back from the game.
got there late coz lad went out for a skin full last night.
went to buy a shirt for lad but stop entry to the fanzone/shop two hours before game starts. Eh.
but fanzone opens at 5 pm again when the game is still on. Eh who the soddin eck is gonna leave the game an hour early to buy a key ring. Planks.
Positives, sitting watching the game avin a beer, at Â£5.30 a bottle. the guy in front of me who had 9 must be a millionaire.
Dolphins were dire with Jets not much better. 
no wonder Patriots win AFC East every year.
Another good "rip off day at Wembley.
		
Click to expand...

LOL.
We, me and my two lads missed out this year as we decided to try and get disabled tickeets, (see another thread regard the mess about this). Thanks god we missed out. I did watch a bit of it we had it on the TV but were sat outside in the sun (lovely). The Phins were, as you say, dire and made the Jest look good. I had a bit of fun late on in the game reading and posting on the Phins fans site, ooooo they are not happy bunnies. So best part of 300 notes saved and probably the Phins won't be selected next year, even though they sell out Wembley like lightening. I hope those in the states that were stuck with unsaleable tickets,LOL, will be put off doing this in the future !!!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 5, 2015)

Crazy face, I don't know what the problem was with disabled tickets but there were loads of empty disabled spaces. The seats my lad got where on row 8 behind the posts which was actually row two as the first six rows were covered with black sheeting.
yes the were good seats but you better off looking from above, but not in the gods.
when I went a couple of years ago we stayed in Wembley. If/ when I go again I will stay because sod standing on Wembley way for ages for a train and taking ages to drive home


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 5, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Crazy face, I don't know what the problem was with disabled tickets but there were loads of empty disabled spaces. The seats my lad got where on row 8 behind the posts which was actually row two as the first six rows were covered with black sheeting.
yes the were good seats but you better off looking from above, but not in the gods.
when I went a couple of years ago we stayed in Wembley. If/ when I go again I will stay because sod standing on Wembley way for ages for a train and taking ages to drive home
		
Click to expand...

There is disabled seating all the way around the damn ground, but you try getting hold of someone so that you can buy these. It is not possible. We stayed in Hammersmith last year and it took ages to get back to the tube. When we got to the entrance it was a huge concrete staircase. We were then "treated" to a walk around the back parts of the station. Lovely. Luckily we made last orders at 'spoons. 
PS Philbin has been sacked !!!!!!! Yea!!!! He should never have been put in charge the soft spoken girl.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 5, 2015)

Philbin sacked, quarterback should be the next one to go coz he has eyes like Ben Turpin.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 6, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Philbin sacked, quarterback should be the next one to go coz he has eyes like Ben Turpin.
		
Click to expand...

QB has a brand new megga contract. The Dolphins rate him. Highly!!!!!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 6, 2015)

if anyone want it, i have 15% off at the UK NFL store discount code. its an offer as an O2 customer. dm me if you want it.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 6, 2015)

Watched the game on tv, don't know all the ins and outs of the game but it is a good spectacle. Getting 3 hours worth of entertainment for a game that lasts 1 hour by the clock is quite good, unless its freezing or raining I suppose!

Ivory, the dreadlocked Jets running back was the only player that stood out I thought, rugby-esque in his forays forward, quarterbacks were both misplacing countless attempted passes.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 6, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Philbin sacked, quarterback should be the next one to go coz he has eyes like Ben Turpin.
		
Click to expand...

Tannehill is a decent QB but was being hampered by the offensive gameplan - whenever Miami goes to the read-option like they did in the pre-season, they move the ball a lot better and he has more time in the pocket.


----------



## jpjeffery (Oct 6, 2015)

Screw NFL. Baseball is much better.

http://mlb.mlb.com/home

_(Cue predictable comparisons with rounders...)_


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 6, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Tannehill is a decent QB but was being hampered by the offensive gameplan - whenever Miami goes to the read-option like they did in the pre-season, they move the ball a lot better and he has more time in the pocket.
		
Click to expand...

What did me was, that he seemed to want an eternity when in the pocket and the
 J E T S jets jets jets. ( they only have one song). Never game him time. They struggled to find any kind of hurry up offence ala Patriots.

thought the wide receiver for the jets ( ex Chicago player ) was quality.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 6, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Tannehill is a decent QB but was being hampered by the offensive gameplan - whenever Miami goes to the read-option like they did in the pre-season, they move the ball a lot better and he has more time in the pocket.
		
Click to expand...

Read option doesn't work in the pros. Preseason isn't a fair reflection, as the standard is so much worse. Starting DEs don't bit and contain much better.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 6, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			What did me was, that he seemed to want an eternity when in the pocket and the
 J E T S jets jets jets. ( they only have one song). Never game him time. They struggled to find any kind of hurry up offence ala Patriots.

thought the wide receiver for the jets ( ex Chicago player ) was quality.
		
Click to expand...

Jets have the best CB in the game and a bloody good D line.  That why there's no one open. Not being able to develop a run game doesn't help either


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 7, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Jets have the best CB in the game and a bloody good D line.  That why there's no one open. Not being able to develop a run game doesn't help either
		
Click to expand...

On the basis of who they have played so far, it's hard to say whether they have or have not got a good defence. Two of the teams they beat are at the bottom of there respective leagues and struggling to score against anyone. The other team they beat are 2-2 and have conceded more than they have scored so again are struggling. Yet the team that beat the Jets are again bottom of there league, so the three of the teams that they have played are bottom of there leagues.

having said all that they would take 3-1 after four weeks. Think the real test for them is there game after next v the pats which should be a good indication of where both teams stand. 
Cannot deny that the jets defence put in a good performance against a poor fins offence. But a poor offence that had 14 points scored against it and was very nearly 21.

looking forward to Jets v pats.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 21, 2015)

Lets Go Dolphins !!!!!!

Back on track !!!!!


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 21, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Lets Go Dolphins !!!!!!

Back on track !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

to finish 3rd in your division.


----------



## Piece (Oct 21, 2015)

jpjeffery said:



			Screw NFL. Baseball is much better.

http://mlb.mlb.com/home

_(Cue predictable comparisons with rounders...)_

Click to expand...

Hmmmm. The only good thing about Baseball I found when watching in America was the social/crowd aspects. What was going on the pitch was nearly irrelevant in my blinkered opinion!


----------



## Piece (Oct 21, 2015)

Romo out. Bryant out. Murray gone. Who says we are a three man team...oh, the last three results do.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 25, 2015)

Go Pats. Good end to a game. Did say a couple of weeks ago the Jets test will come against the Pats. In all honesty they gave it a good go.

Where did the Dolphins get that performance from.

missis T has just asked me. What would be the best way to buy a ticket to see the Pats play in the Gillette stadium ?


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Go Pats. Good end to a game. Did say a couple of weeks ago the Jets test will come against the Pats. In all honesty they gave it a good go.

Where did the Dolphins get that performance from.

missis T has just asked me. What would be the best way to buy a ticket to see the Pats play in the Gillette stadium ?
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't get a ticket if you sold your ass at South Station Boston, Tickets are like teddy bear brains. We looked at going whilst we were in Boston a few weeks ago and was told something similar


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 25, 2015)

Val said:



			You wouldn't get a ticket if you sold your ass at South Station Boston, Tickets are like teddy bear brains. We looked at going whilst we were in Boston a few weeks ago and was told something similar
		
Click to expand...

The situation has changed over the last couple of years then. We were in Boston and the Pats were not at home whilst we were there ( got beat away by Ravens). Anyway we were talking to a couple from Sheffield who managed to get tickets whilst out there.

oh well.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 26, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			The situation has changed over the last couple of years then. We were in Boston and the Pats were not at home whilst we were there ( got beat away by Ravens). Anyway we were talking to a couple from Sheffield who managed to get tickets whilst out there.

oh well.
		
Click to expand...

Stub Hub. You can definitely get tickets, despite being a sell out every game they are still available. No different to going to Lambeau.

You will pay higher than asking price though, especially given that they are unbeaten.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 26, 2015)

Felt a little guilty yesterday as I was enjoying the NFL game on 2 over the rugby on 3 with them being on simultaneously. Great game, lots of TD's, interceptions, fumbles, hits etc etc. 

Question - who has the best outfit in the NFL? - for me its the Bengals with that cool helmet design.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 26, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Stub Hub. You can definitely get tickets, despite being a sell out every game they are still available. No different to going to Lambeau.

You will pay higher than asking price though, especially given that they are unbeaten.
		
Click to expand...

That could well be one of Missis T's bucket list wishes ticked off then. When she finishes her nursing career.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 26, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			That could well be one of Missis T's bucket list wishes ticked off then. When she finishes her nursing career.
		
Click to expand...

Aii stubhub is great, I was looking at Bronco's and seahawks tickets when i was in Denver and Seattle last year, on game day both had availability to collect at the stadium and thats when the seahawks were good!


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 26, 2015)

I paid full wack for tickets at the Metrolife stadium in advance, when i went and saw the pack play the giants. However, Giants were 0-6 at the time, and Aaron Rodgers was injured.

I could have got the same tickets for about $10 outside. Giants fans are a fickle bunch!

Chance you take i suppose.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 11, 2016)

Here we go then, starting to hit the pointy end of the season!

What an escape from the Hawks last night, I went from complete depression to ecstacy with one botched kick! i though Kam had found a way to make us forget his brilliant rip of AP.

One stat I found amazing was the sheer number of fumbles by AP, was bound to happen at least once yesterday, especially in the cold!

Watched the packers after that, Rodgers looking happy to play football again, not a good sign!!

On an AFC side, Chiefs for the bowl? On a crazy run, but Pats look like getting a few weapons back, and Manning back for Denver has to he a massive help for them!


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 11, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Here we go then, starting to hit the pointy end of the season!

What an escape from the Hawks last night, I went from complete depression to ecstacy with one botched kick! i though Kam had found a way to make us forget his brilliant rip of AP.

One stat I found amazing was the sheer number of fumbles by AP, was bound to happen at least once yesterday, especially in the cold!

Watched the packers after that, Rodgers looking happy to play football again, not a good sign!!

On an AFC side, Chiefs for the bowl? On a crazy run, but Pats look like getting a few weapons back, and Manning back for Denver has to he a massive help for them!
		
Click to expand...

i think theres a genuine chance the 5&6 seeds play the championship game in both conferences. 

So fed up with the luck that the Hawks get, its stupid. However, I think you win next week, and if A-Rod can sneak past Arizona, i'll happily bring you back to Lambeau.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 11, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Here we go then, starting to hit the pointy end of the season!

What an escape from the Hawks last night, I went from complete depression to ecstacy with one botched kick! i though Kam had found a way to make us forget his brilliant rip of AP.

One stat I found amazing was the sheer number of fumbles by AP, was bound to happen at least once yesterday, especially in the cold!

Watched the packers after that, Rodgers looking happy to play football again, not a good sign!!

On an AFC side, Chiefs for the bowl? On a crazy run, but Pats look like getting a few weapons back, and Manning back for Denver has to he a massive help for them!
		
Click to expand...

Go Chiefs!
Just hope the offence can step up a little bit more because even the mighty Chiefs defence won't be able to keep Brady quiet all game.

Have a good feeling we can go the distance....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 11, 2016)

been following the pats since channel four used to show the games,didnt know anything about the game but watching a pats dolphins game it was brilliant and from then on i have been hooked on the game.
 will they win the super bowl .not on current form ,but with the rest and time to prepare dont put it past Brady and Bellicheck to find the winning touch again.


----------



## Piece (Jan 11, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Here we go then, starting to hit the pointy end of the season!

*What an escape from the Hawks last night, I went from complete depression to ecstacy with one botched kick!* i though Kam had found a way to make us forget his brilliant rip of AP.

One stat I found amazing was the sheer number of fumbles by AP, was bound to happen at least once yesterday, especially in the cold!

Watched the packers after that, Rodgers looking happy to play football again, not a good sign!!

On an AFC side, Chiefs for the bowl? On a crazy run, but Pats look like getting a few weapons back, and Manning back for Denver has to he a massive help for them!
		
Click to expand...

Pull-hooked a 27 yarder! Unbelievable. Some tasty games in the Div play-offs next week.

Great season for the Lone Star team...NOT!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 11, 2016)

Piece said:



			Pull-hooked a 27 yarder! Unbelievable. Some tasty games in the Div play-offs next week.

Great season for the Lone Star team...NOT! 

Click to expand...

It's a shot I've pulled off plenty of times on the golf course!! Feel so sorry for the lad, will be a horrendous feeling, but no complaints that we go through! Hopefully Lynch will come back, but wouldn't be surprised if it's a final fling. Rawls and Michael next season would suit me fine.... 

Very very tasty games next week! Pity the Pack games is at 1am!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 11, 2016)

Piece said:



			Pull-hooked a 27 yarder! Unbelievable. Some tasty games in the Div play-offs next week.

Great season for the Lone Star team...NOT! 

Click to expand...

As a lifelong Vikings fan, was gutted at this. They played really well for the most part, but two errors gave it away. Wouldn't be surprised if that was Walsh's last game for the Vikings.....


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2016)

College championship game tomorrow night as well, come on Clemson. 
I've just got Sky Sports on a deal so I was switching between the golf and NFL yesterday, hell of a miss by Walsh :fore:


----------



## swanny32 (Jan 11, 2016)

Absolutely gutted for Blair Walsh last night, couldn't believe he missed it, I'm not a Vikings fan but I really wanted them to get through last night. He's been one of the best kickers all season and is probably in the top 5 best kickers in the NFL in my book, I'd have put my house on him chipping that one through the uprights and the Vikings staunch defense holding out for the final 30 seconds to give Minnesota the win.

Looking forward to the Carolina/Seattle game next weekend, that should be an awesome game with arguably two of the best QB's in the league right now and for at least the next 7 or 8 years to come. Got a feeling it's going to be one of those games we'll be referring to in about a decade when they say "Remember when these two first met in the playoffs, what a game that was".

As for my own team.....Chip Kelly gone at last, hoping they bring in a more traditional west coast style coach, trade away Murray, tie down Ryan Mathews and Darren Sproles to long term contracts and start improving our piss poor O-Line, throwing in a nice shiny new WR in the off season as well. I'd love to get my hands on that team.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 11, 2016)

Serious rumours about Jon Gruden to the Eagles right now.  Which would suit me because I had a bet with one of the NFL beat writers that he would be back coaching in the league by the end of January 2016 .....   and the best was made five years ago.


----------



## swanny32 (Jan 11, 2016)

He was linked with us before Chip got the job as well. No smoke without fire, Lurie obviously likes him as Gruden doesn't seem to get linked with many other teams but for me I'd rather give someone like Pat Shurmur a go.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 11, 2016)

Don't have a team as such but seeing as my only distant Yank cousins are near Kansas City I hope the Chiefs do it on top of the Royals World Series baseball win recently, it'd be good for them. Got into it more since the televised Wembley games. Been watching the highlights shows on BBC iplayer, really enjoy it as a sport. Can't say I understand it all but the basic premise of 4 goes to get 10 yards or TD is easy enough to follow. 

Can someone clarify, if a player (other than QB) is running with the ball can he offload or pass to another player or does he have to keep retention of the ball until he gets hit/reaches the end zone/slides to a deliberate stop/goes out of play? Can he pass?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 11, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Don't have a team as such but seeing as my only distant Yank cousins are near Kansas City I hope the Chiefs do it on top of the Royals World Series baseball win recently, it'd be good for them. Got into it more since the televised Wembley games. Been watching the highlights shows on BBC iplayer, really enjoy it as a sport. Can't say I understand it all but the basic premise of 4 goes to get 10 yards or TD is easy enough to follow. 

Can someone clarify, if a player (other than QB) is running with the ball can he offload or pass to another player or does he have to keep retention of the ball until he gets hit/reaches the end zone/slides to a deliberate stop/goes out of play? Can he pass?
		
Click to expand...

The ball can go backwards (Lateral) just like rugby. the only time you will really see it happen though is at the very end of the game when the clock has expired

Only one throw can go forward and that must be from behind the Line of Scrimmage.


----------



## swanny32 (Jan 11, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			The ball can go backwards (Lateral) just like rugby. the only time you will really see it happen though is at the very end of the game when the clock has expired

Only one throw can go forward and that must be from behind the Line of Scrimmage.
		
Click to expand...

You'll also see it on some "Read Option" plays as well, the QB will start to run to one side and have an option, depending on what the covering defender is doing, to either keep the ball and run himself, or to "Lateral" it to his team mate, generally a running back who would then receive the ball and run themselves. Then of course there is the end around, end around reversal etc...but that's just getting into gimmick play territory and something that we may see once every few weeks.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 11, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			You'll also see it on some "Read Option" plays as well, the QB will start to run to one side and have an option, depending on what the covering defender is doing, to either keep the ball and run himself, or to "Lateral" it to his team mate, generally a running back who would then receive the ball and run themselves. Then of course there is the end around, end around reversal etc...but that's just getting into gimmick play territory and something that we may see once every few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

yeah but that's no different to a toss really. just delayed to freeze the Defensive end/OLB. when i said only time you'll see it happen, i meant past the LoS.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 11, 2016)

Don't see Gruden as next Eagles coach, paid loads for commentating. Think you're right about Shurmur, swanny.  
Think they should keep Bradford? 

As an aside,the Eagles are a perfect fit for me as a Bolton fan, never fail to disappoint and not well run off the field.
Sadly.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 11, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Don't see Gruden as next Eagles coach, paid loads for commentating. Think you're right about Shurmur, swanny.  
Think they should keep Bradford? 

As an aside,the Eagles are a perfect fit for me as a Bolton fan, never fail to disappoint and not well run off the field.
Sadly.
		
Click to expand...

If you can find a reasonable QB Jordan Matthews could go off. Hes an incredible talent. Used to love watching him for Vanderbilt and was gutted when the eagles picked him up 3 spots before the packers in the 2014 draft. especially given the fact Davante Adams has dissapointed this year


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 11, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			If you can find a reasonable QB Jordan Matthews could go off. Hes an incredible talent. Used to love watching him for Vanderbilt and was gutted when the eagles picked him up 3 spots before the packers in the 2014 draft. especially given the fact Davante Adams has dissapointed this year
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, if he can stay injury free he can be a good 'un.
you'd think if they can find a way to use Murray, that's a pretty good run attack.
Need to draft well for the Oline this year.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 11, 2016)

Ooops, wrong Matthews, so yeah, right on with the QB. 
Still hope the RB Matthews can stay fit though too.


----------



## swanny32 (Jan 12, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Don't see Gruden as next Eagles coach, paid loads for commentating. Think you're right about Shurmur, swanny.  
Think they should keep Bradford? 

As an aside,the Eagles are a perfect fit for me as a Bolton fan, never fail to disappoint and not well run off the field.
Sadly.
		
Click to expand...

No, I don't think we should keep Bradford but I have a feeling we will. I think Lurie has experimented with Chip and failed, think he'll now go with someone like Shurmur who doesn't require a gimmick style QB, Shurmur would run an offence that Bradford could operate, whether or not he'd actually be successful, I doubt. I just don't see Bradford as a top QB and definitely not one who can or will ever win a Superbowl. Next season is all about steadying the ship, getting back to .500 record as a complete minimum, seeing where we stand this time next year and then deciding whether it's worth investing in the coach and "talented" players we have.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2016)

So St. Louis Rams are now moving back to Los Angeles again. You would be gutted if you were a St Louis fan. Bit like Man Utd moving out of Manchester, oops sorry Salford.


----------



## Piece (Jan 13, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			So St. Louis Rams are now moving back to Los Angeles again. You would be gutted if you were a St Louis fan. Bit like Man Utd moving out of Manchester, oops sorry Salford.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, saw that. Did I also see something about the Raiders moving (back) too?


----------



## User62651 (Jan 13, 2016)

Read that Rams, Raiders and Chargers could all end up in LA, hard to understand how the franchising work, how does an NFL team moving 1000 miles+ get any fans to come to the game or will any NFL game automatically sell out no matter where it's played? 
Are there any Rams fans in LA or do they suddenly all become fans just like that, giving up on the team they used to support? Where's the fan loyalty?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 13, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Read that Rams, Raiders and Chargers could all end up in LA, hard to understand how the franchising work, how does an NFL team moving 1000 miles+ get any fans to come to the game or will any NFL game automatically sell out no matter where it's played? 
Are there any Rams fans in LA or do they suddenly all become fans just like that, giving up on the team they used to support? Where's the fan loyalty?
		
Click to expand...

Chargers have been given the option to move, if they dont the Raiders will be offered.

The Rams started as a team in LA and moved 20years ago. so yes there is a lot of fans. Oakland also played in LA for a while too.

Still, the fact they are moving 2000miles is seriously hash on the St Louis fans


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 13, 2016)

St.Louis is a baseball town and attendances for the last few years at the Trans World Dome have been pretty appalling.   The Rams will play at the LA Coliseum until their new stadium in Inglewood is ready for 2019.   Stan Kroenke will probably go with a stadium share with the Chargers and if they do move, then San Diego will kick them out of Qualcomm so they will have to play at the Coliseum too.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 13, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			No, I don't think we should keep Bradford but I have a feeling we will. I think Lurie has experimented with Chip and failed, think he'll now go with someone like Shurmur who doesn't require a gimmick style QB, Shurmur would run an offence that Bradford could operate, whether or not he'd actually be successful, I doubt. I just don't see Bradford as a top QB and definitely not one who can or will ever win a Superbowl. Next season is all about steadying the ship, getting back to .500 record as a complete minimum, seeing where we stand this time next year and then deciding whether it's worth investing in the coach and "talented" players we have.
		
Click to expand...

Chip Kelly suffered from Mike Martz disease as it is known in NFL circles.  As in, thinking he was such a genius his scheme would work with any player.  Also suffered by Sam Wyche in the 1990s.   Kelly is a reasonable coach but a terrible player evaluator. He will get another chance to coach in the NFL but not with any kind of roster control.

Sam Bradford passes the Matt Schaub test as in, if you're better than Schaub, you can win in the playoffs.  The Eagles quit on Kelly by mid-season as their hammering at home to the Bucs showed.  I was at that game and it was embarrassing.     There is talent on that roster and a sensible experienced coach will win.  Not sure about Coughlin being considered though.  I would go with Shurmur although the wild card remains Gruden.  There is real truth in the stories about him wanting back into the NFL this time as he's done seven years on MNF now.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Chargers have been given the option to move, if they dont the Raiders will be offered.

The Rams started as a team in LA and moved 20years ago. so yes there is a lot of fans. Oakland also played in LA for a while too.

Still, the fact they are moving 2000miles is seriously hash on the St Louis fans
		
Click to expand...

The Rams started off as a gem in Cleveland in the 1940s before going to LA etc etc, there is a good piece on the BBC SPORTS pages about it. The Rams have to pay some serious cash to the NFL to move. Stan Kronke is the owner. hIs name rings a bell with the premier league but cannot put my finger on why?


----------



## Stuey01 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			The Rams started off as a gem in Cleveland in the 1940s before going to LA etc etc, there is a good piece on the BBC SPORTS pages about it. The Rams have to pay some serious cash to the NFL to move. Stan Kronke is the owner. hIs name rings a bell with the premier league but cannot put my finger on why?
		
Click to expand...

Stan Kroenke is the largest shareholder at Arsenal


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Are there any Rams fans in LA or do they suddenly all become fans just like that, giving up on the team they used to support? Where's the fan loyalty?
		
Click to expand...

From what I remember of talking to Americans about team loyalty, it's not like it is over here for football. Their first passion is always the college they attended, I got the impression that meant a lot more to them than the NFL team in the city...if they have one.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 14, 2016)

Chip Kelly to the 49ers..... Should be interesting!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2016)

Bezerk and stuey, of course he is at Arsenal, I had a bit of a moment there. Re loyalty to college teams yeah I will go along with that and add a bit more.
A good few years ago whilst talking to some of our colonial brothers on holiday in Rome, they asked who I followed. Pats I replied, they were disgusted. They were Cowboy fans, they then said quote" who is your second favourite team". eh I don't have one. No you have to, no I don't, yes you do, no I don't. It was like a flippin pantomime.
But they then said, " in America, the south of the USA, follows college football more than the NFL and has more allegiance to it, the north of the USA follows the NFL, more than college football".


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 15, 2016)

When explaining to newbies I often say, your college teams are more like your local football club, be it Arsenal, Portsmouth, Blackpool. The NFL team are more like national teams. Largely due to size of the country.

Your nearest NFL team could've theoretically over 1000miles away from
Where u live!


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			When explaining to newbies I often say, your college teams are more like your local football club, be it Arsenal, Portsmouth, Blackpool. The NFL team are more like national teams. Largely due to size of the country.

Your nearest NFL team could've theoretically over 1000miles away from
Where u live!
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't really thought of it like that before, but seems really obvious. Hence why college football is so popular. :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2016)

Cracking finish to the game last night/this morning, just seen the highlights on Sky.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2016)

I was listening on 5 live sports extra at work and as a Broncos supporter, I thought we were struggling until the fumble. You only need to be leading at the final whistle though.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 18, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Cracking finish to the game last night/this morning, just seen the highlights on Sky.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just glad we made a game of it. I knew we would - as it's the kind of resolve and fight that's taken us to the Super Bowl the last two years and playoff berths for 4 straight seasons, but GODDAMN that was close at the end! We had to be perfect in the second half and unfortunately, the drive we had to punt it away meant not having enough time left. Incredible game though!

Edit: I realised you're probably talking about the Broncos/Steelers game. 

I fell asleep as the first half was so dull and peyton manning needs to retire. The AFC is so bad as a division.

If the NFC champions don't win the super bowl, I will eat my hat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			I was listening on 5 live sports extra at work and as a Broncos supporter, I thought we were struggling until the fumble. You only need to be leading at the final whistle though.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first quarter and expected it to go the same way as last year against the Colts so stopped watching as had an early start

Was delighted to see we won this morning


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watched the first quarter and expected it to go the same way as last year against the Colts so stopped watching as had an early start

Was delighted to see we won this morning
		
Click to expand...

LOL at using the words "We" and "delighted", when you didn't even bother to watch their playoff game.

As for the Hawks, i'm absolutely gutted. I think this is the end of the road for Lynch, we need to invest some serious draft capital in the O line, and probably need to let Kam go if I'm honest. Hope and pray we can keep Bennett. Oh, and someone needs to teach Russ about interceptions. such a low record during the season, then every playoffs he throws up a couple. Hoping that we can largely blame the O-line, but at least 1 I would put on him.

Still - with Rawls and Graham coming back next year (and maybe PRich if he can stay healthy), we should look promising. need to get the LOB back though, it hasn't been able to hold a lead most of the year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			LOL at using the words "We" and "delighted", when you didn't even bother to watch their playoff game.

As for the Hawks, i'm absolutely gutted. I think this is the end of the road for Lynch, we need to invest some serious draft capital in the O line, and probably need to let Kam go if I'm honest. Hope and pray we can keep Bennett. Oh, and someone needs to teach Russ about interceptions. such a low record during the season, then every playoffs he throws up a couple. Hoping that we can largely blame the O-line, but at least 1 I would put on him.

Still - with Rawls and Graham coming back next year (and maybe PRich if he can stay healthy), we should look promising. need to get the LOB back though, it hasn't been able to hold a lead most of the year
		
Click to expand...

Glad you got a laugh then :thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 18, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			LOL at using the words "We" and "delighted", when you didn't even bother to watch their playoff game.

As for the Hawks, i'm absolutely gutted. I think this is the end of the road for Lynch, we need to invest some serious draft capital in the O line, and probably need to let Kam go if I'm honest. Hope and pray we can keep Bennett. Oh, and someone needs to teach Russ about interceptions. such a low record during the season, then every playoffs he throws up a couple. Hoping that we can largely blame the O-line, but at least 1 I would put on him.

Still - with Rawls and Graham coming back next year (and maybe PRich if he can stay healthy), we should look promising. need to get the LOB back though, it hasn't been able to hold a lead most of the year
		
Click to expand...

We'll be fine for a few years. We don't need that much help on the O-Line. Once Lewis stepped in at Center everything came together in the second half of the season. 

That first interception wasn't on Russell, Beast Mode didn't come out of his break early enough sadly and when the lineman couldn't get their footing (hence why the OL was so terrible during the first part of the game and why Stewart was able to break for that long run) to block, he was just trying to make something happen. The second was an absolutely blinding play by the Panthers to be honest. And that's not why we lost the game. 

Whoever's job it is to scout the field conditions (which were horrible) before the game needs to be fired as they clearly didn't have the right cleats for the job during the first part of the game. 

Lynch will be gone, sadly, but it's time. I don't know how we keep Bennett, but we need to, somehow. Avril will be gone - Cassius Marsh will step up (and did in the 2nd half yesterday). 

Kam, despite his hold out, is the heart and soul of that D, so I don't know if letting him go is the right thing to do (unless he decides to hold out again - in which case, let him go). 

Despite the loss, I really enjoyed the game and don't see any team better than the Panthers (who are essentially the Seahawks 2 years ago). 

I hate Tom Brady/Bill Belicheat and Bruce Arians so hope the Cardinals nor Patriots win next week.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'm just glad we made a game of it. I knew we would - as it's the kind of resolve and fight that's taken us to the Super Bowl the last two years and playoff berths for 4 straight seasons, but GODDAMN that was close at the end! We had to be perfect in the second half and unfortunately, the drive we had to punt it away meant not having enough time left. Incredible game though!

Edit: I realised you're probably talking about the Broncos/Steelers game. 

I fell asleep as the first half was so dull and peyton manning needs to retire. The AFC is so bad as a division.

If the NFC champions don't win the super bowl, I will eat my hat.
		
Click to expand...

No mate the Cardinals vs Packers game. Have to say, the Cardinals had a great deal of luck lol


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 19, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			No mate the Cardinals vs Packers game. Have to say, the Cardinals had a great deal of luck lol
		
Click to expand...

Ah yea! Absolutely RIDICULOUS game. I'm torn because Fitz deserves a ring, but I cannot abide Bruce Arians and to see him win a Super Bowl would be truly awful. 

But Sadly, the Cardinals will get blown out this weekend if the Panthers bring their A game.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 19, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'm just glad we made a game of it. I knew we would - as it's the kind of resolve and fight that's taken us to the Super Bowl the last two years and playoff berths for 4 straight seasons, but GODDAMN that was close at the end! We had to be perfect in the second half and unfortunately, the drive we had to punt it away meant not having enough time left. Incredible game though!

Edit: I realised you're probably talking about the Broncos/Steelers game. 

I fell asleep as the first half was so dull and peyton manning needs to retire. The AFC is so bad as a division.

*If the NFC champions don't win the super bowl, I will eat my hat*.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to hearing about this...when the Panthers thrash whoever gets there with them. They, IMO, are the only team that look interested and committed to the whole thing. The more I watch of this sport the more I think it's fixed.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 19, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Ah yea! Absolutely RIDICULOUS game. I'm torn because Fitz deserves a ring, but I cannot abide Bruce Arians and to see him win a Super Bowl would be truly awful. 

But Sadly, the Cardinals will get blown out this weekend if the Panthers bring their A game.
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance. Panthers have had one of the easiest schedules in the history of the NFL. They are so overrated. I literally cannot stand cam either. Such an arrogant F*ck!

To play the NFC east and the AfC south in the same season is absolutely ridiculous. That's without taking into account how bad there own division is. 

They won 2 games of meaning all year - Seahawks who were awful first 6 games, and packers who were in the midst of a horrific slump. 

They had some unreal luck against the Giants and the saints too - terrible INt drops. I think it's pretty bad Brady isn't going to win the MvP, he does so much with so little.

I've been impressed with the Seahawks this year, but Wilson needs to stop adlibbing plays all the time (admittedly a poor O-line) doesn't help. 

A number of times against the Vikings last week there were blantant intentional grounding calls that refs don't flag. Quite how a receiver who is 20yds away can be classed as 'in the vicinity' is beyond me


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 19, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Looking forward to hearing about this...when the Panthers thrash whoever gets there with them. They, IMO, are the only team that look interested and committed to the whole thing. *The more I watch of this sport the more I think it's fixed*.
		
Click to expand...

That's a pretty ridiculous observation, if you don't mind me saying. You could say that about most sports when teams "don't look interested". The way the NFL market works in the US; if it was fixed, the only teams that would win (or have the chance to win) each year would be the big market marquee teams and those with the richest owners; The Dallas Cowboys, New York Giants, New York Jets, Miami Dolphins, Pittsburgh Steelers, San Fransisco 49ers, Green Bay Packers and the New England Patriots.

Now the Patriots make it to the playoffs each year because their coach is a cheat (and is actually a pretty good coach) - but he gets away with questionable stuff, somehow...So you'd have an argument there. But the rest of the teams are utterly terrible. The Cowboys are "America's Team" and haven't been relevant for over 20 years. The Packers keep getting beaten by last minute heartbreak in the playoffs, the 49ers have also not been relevant in over 20 years, neither have the Dolphins...You never ever see half these teams making the playoffs, let alone winning the whole thing. 

My comment was made because the AFC teams just look weaker and have older rosters (Peyton Manning is in his 40's can barely throw a ball any more and is taking a beating every single week).

The great thing about the NFL is the way that drafting players works, to give the league parity - the worst teams each year gets the pick of the top new young players coming out of college, and every team has the same salary cap, which is why it's so hard to repeat and win, year after year. This is what makes it so entertaining and unpredictable - unlike football where it's continually the same teams winning each season (except this one  )


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 19, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			The great thing about the NFL is the way that drafting players works, to give the league parity - the worst teams each year gets the pick of the top new young players coming out of college, and every team has the same salary cap, which is why it's so hard to repeat and win, year after year. This is what makes it so entertaining and unpredictable - unlike football where it's continually the same teams winning each season (except this one  )
		
Click to expand...

Nailed it.

Fixed.... are you joking. what a stupid post


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 19, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Not a chance. Panthers have had one of the easiest schedules in the history of the NFL. They are so overrated. I literally cannot stand cam either. Such an arrogant F*ck!

To play the NFC east and the AfC south in the same season is absolutely ridiculous. That's without taking into account how bad there own division is. 

They won 2 games of meaning all year - Seahawks who were awful first 6 games, and packers who were in the midst of a horrific slump. 

They had some unreal luck against the Giants and the saints too - terrible INt drops. I think it's pretty bad Brady isn't going to win the MvP, he does so much with so little.

I've been impressed with the Seahawks this year, but Wilson needs to stop adlibbing plays all the time (admittedly a poor O-line) doesn't help. 

A number of times against the Vikings last week there were blantant intentional grounding calls that refs don't flag. Quite how a receiver who is 20yds away can be classed as 'in the vicinity' is beyond me
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is, the Cardinals are pretty terrible as well. The Panthers are the Seahawks two years ago with a pretty dominant Defense - which I don't think the Cardinals can handle - look what the Seahawks did to them 3 weeks ago in one half (before they "rested their starters") - I'll be shocked (and impressed!) if a 50 year old Carson Palmer beats that defense.

The Pats are the only legitimate team in the AFC and get 6 easy games a year playing in the AFC East. And who also got to play the NFC East and AFC south this year...sooo...if we're talking about "easy schedules"  

Once the Seahawks shored up the O-Line Wilson was basically pocket-passing all year (and was the best QB in the league, statistically this season as a result) - only bailing and using scramble drills when absolutely necessary. It was a joy to watch. Because of the poor field conditions on sunday (and the equipment men clearly not having the right cleats for the players), both lines became leaky early on, hence the long runs by Carolina and seemingly having no O-Line for Wilson to sit behind. Pretty happy with the season overall though! That second half comeback should hold them in good stead going into next season.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 19, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Trouble is, the Cardinals are pretty terrible as well. The Panthers are the Seahawks two years ago with a pretty dominant Defense - which I don't think the Cardinals can handle - look what the Seahawks did to them 3 weeks ago in one half (before they "rested their starters") - I'll be shocked (and impressed!) if a 50 year old Carson Palmer beats that defense.

The Pats are the only legitimate team in the AFC and get 6 easy games a year playing in the AFC East. And who also got to play the NFC East and AFC south this year...sooo...if we're talking about "easy schedules"  

Once the Seahawks shored up the O-Line Wilson was basically pocket-passing all year (and was the best QB in the league, statistically this season as a result) - only bailing and using scramble drills when absolutely necessary. It was a joy to watch. Because of the poor field conditions on sunday (and the equipment men clearly not having the right cleats for the players), both lines became leaky early on, hence the long runs by Carolina and seemingly having no O-Line for Wilson to sit behind. Pretty happy with the season overall though! That second half comeback should hold them in good stead going into next season.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a pats fan, I'm a huge packers fan. 

Wilson is not a top QB yet, he's good but not up there with the best. I'd take At least 6 other QBs over him at the moment. 

That throw he threw on 3rd down for the last TD on Sunday was brain dead. And ridiculously lucky. But then again Hawks have made a habit of getting lucky in recent years so it doesn't suprise me. .


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 19, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I'm not a pats fan, I'm a huge packers fan. 

Wilson is not a top QB yet, he's good but not up there with the best. I'd take At least 6 other QBs over him at the moment. 

That throw he threw on 3rd down for the last TD on Sunday was brain dead. And ridiculously lucky. But then again Hawks have made a habit of getting lucky in recent years so it doesn't suprise me. .
		
Click to expand...

Ah! Explains why you sound so bitter about Wilson and the Seahawks  

You make your own luck, he makes those passes regularly for a reason - he sees an (albeit small) window and tries to make something happen - He also made that throw as he knew he had nothing to lose, if it's a close game, he throws it away. People don't give him enough credit for his accuracy and arm strength because they think he's just a running back who can make some throws.. One could argue that the two Hail Mary throws by Aaron Rogers this season were as lucky? 

Genuinely interested to know which 6 QB's you'd take ahead of Wilson - obviously I'm biased, but I've obviously watched all of his games (along with a lot of other football weekly - bloody love Game Pass!  ) and I'd agree he's not at Brady, Rogers level yet, but there's definitely (imho) not another 4 QB's ahead of him now. Beginning of the season yes, but not now - his play in the second half of the season was something to behold. He's the only QB (or maybe only one other) to go 5 straight games with 3+ TD passes. You don't do that by just being average.

as a side note - love being able to talk NFL with people - no one at work gives a jot


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 19, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			A number of times against the Vikings last week there were blantant intentional grounding calls that refs don't flag. Quite how a receiver who is 20yds away can be classed as 'in the vicinity' is beyond me
		
Click to expand...

If a quarterback is outside the pocket, ie: the original position of the tackles, then he can throw the ball away irrespective of any receiver being in the area.  The only proviso is that the ball has to get back to the line of scrimmage.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 19, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Ah! Explains why you sound so bitter about Wilson and the Seahawks  

You make your own luck, he makes those passes regularly for a reason - he sees an (albeit small) window and tries to make something happen - He also made that throw as he knew he had nothing to lose, if it's a close game, he throws it away. People don't give him enough credit for his accuracy and arm strength because they think he's just a running back who can make some throws.. One could argue that the two Hail Mary throws by Aaron Rogers this season were as lucky? 

Genuinely interested to know which 6 QB's you'd take ahead of Wilson - obviously I'm biased, but I've obviously watched all of his games (along with a lot of other football weekly - bloody love Game Pass!  ) and I'd agree he's not at Brady, Rogers level yet, but there's definitely (imho) not another 4 QB's ahead of him now. Beginning of the season yes, but not now - his play in the second half of the season was something to behold. He's the only QB (or maybe only one other) to go 5 straight games with 3+ TD passes. You don't do that by just being average.

as a side note - love being able to talk NFL with people - no one at work gives a jot 

Click to expand...

Haha, in guessing your involved with the Aztecs too? I stopped playing for Swindon last season after the Mrs made me stop (golf and football don't go)

Rodgers throws were absolutely lucky mate. But if wilsons throw was picked it's game over, if he threw it away, could have kicked FG and still had a shot.

I'm a traditional QB fan, so would pick- Rodgers, Brady, Big Ben, luck 100% - don't think they can be argued.

Also would take Rivers and Romo. Rivers would have multiple playoffs appearances with another team.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 19, 2016)

I despise three of the teams left in the Super Bowl race but have friends on the Denver and Arizona teams so will simply root for one of them to get a Super Bowl ring now.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 19, 2016)

GO PATS nuff said


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 19, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			If a quarterback is outside the pocket, ie: the original position of the tackles, then he can throw the ball away irrespective of any receiver being in the area.  The only proviso is that the ball has to get back to the line of scrimmage.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know that. But he has been inside the pocket each time


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 19, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Haha, in guessing your involved with the Aztecs too? I stopped playing for Swindon last season after the Mrs made me stop (golf and football don't go)

Rodgers throws were absolutely lucky mate. But if wilsons throw was picked it's game over, if he threw it away, could have kicked FG and still had a shot.

I'm a traditional QB fan, so would pick- Rodgers, Brady, Big Ben, luck 100% - don't think they can be argued.

Also would take Rivers and Romo. Rivers would have multiple playoffs appearances with another team.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough - Rivers and Romo is a bit laughable - They've had plenty of weapons between them over the years and never managed to get it done. 

Re: the stupid throw - I don't think there wasn't enough time left to take a FG at that point, they needed to keep the momentum up - but in reality the drive where we were forced to punt that killed off the comeback.

Used to be part of the Aztecs (when I joined this board way back when!), but not any more - still got loads of mates there though. I assume you know Steve Bennett if you played at Swindon? I think he was responsible for helping get the team up and running if I remember rightly - he played for us for a few years too.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 19, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Fair enough - Rivers and Romo is a bit laughable - They've had plenty of weapons between them over the years and never managed to get it done. 

Re: the stupid throw - I don't think there wasn't enough time left to take a FG at that point, they needed to keep the momentum up - but in reality the drive where we were forced to punt that killed off the comeback.

Used to be part of the Aztecs (when I joined this board way back when!), but not any more - still got loads of mates there though. I assume you know Steve Bennett if you played at Swindon? I think he was responsible for helping get the team up and running if I remember rightly - he played for us for a few years too.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know Steve well. I was there from the start but ultimately golf and having my little boy takes up too much time. Tried to convince her to let me go back for a year now that they've got a new coach, Steve is still involved but more as a chairman. He did well though. 

Rivers is going to the HOF one day.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 19, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Yeah I know Steve well. I was there from the start but ultimately golf and having my little boy takes up too much time. Tried to convince her to let me go back for a year now that they've got a new coach, Steve is still involved but more as a chairman. He did well though. 

Rivers is going to the HOF one day.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly why I stopped playing. You have to commit a huge amount of time to it to train and be in the gym to be football fit, and I just couldn't commit 9 months of the year to it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2016)

And the Bronco's and Manning are going to the Super Bowl :whoo:

Monster display from Miller


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 25, 2016)

PANTHERS!!!!!!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2016)

As I predicted - total blow out from the Panthers, who look unstoppable. 

Broncos Defense needs to play lights out next week and the Offense needs to show up if they want any chance to win. The Panthers front 7 will have a field day with that Broncos OL and Manning is likely to get killed at this rate. 

Not going to lie, it was satisfying as hell to see Brady get hit time after time, after time.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			As I predicted - total blow out from the Panthers, who look unstoppable. 

Broncos Defense needs to play lights out next week and the Offense needs to show up if they want any chance to win. The Panthers front 7 will have a field day with that Broncos OL and Manning is likely to get killed at this rate. 

Not going to lie, it was satisfying as hell to see Brady get hit time after time, after time.
		
Click to expand...

Well I did say that the patriots were not firing on all four, well done to the Broncos and panthers.


----------



## Val (Jan 25, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			As I predicted - total blow out from the Panthers, who look unstoppable. 

Broncos Defense needs to play lights out next week and the Offense needs to show up if they want any chance to win. The Panthers front 7 will have a field day with that Broncos OL and Manning is likely to get killed at this rate. 

Not going to lie, it was satisfying as hell to see Brady get hit time after time, after time.
		
Click to expand...

I believe the Broncos got off the hook last night. A missed early extra point forced the play rather than kick from Patriots last TD and fancy if it had been forced into OT the Patriots would have seen it out. As much as Brady took plenty hits I still think he had a better game than Manning although I don't grudge Manning another visit to the Superbowl.

On current form I fancy the Panthers will win easily.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 25, 2016)

Val said:



			I believe the Broncos got off the hook last night. A missed early extra point forced the play rather than kick from Patriots last TD and fancy if it had been forced into OT the Patriots would have seen it out. As much as Brady took plenty hits I still think he had a better game than Manning although I don't grudge Manning another visit to the Superbowl.

On current form I fancy the Panthers will win easily.
		
Click to expand...

Of course Brady had a better game than Manning, Manning wouldnt have been in the top 25 QBs in the entire league this year. 

I cant see how Denver have a chance against the panthers, the panthers D is just as good as the Pats, but their offence is a lot better. 

last nights game went exactly how Denver needed it to in order to win. a low scoring affair. any kind of shootout and theyd have been whitewashed. The only reason Pats were even in a position to score on the last drive was because of a busted lateral pass that the brain dead Running back didnt pick up even though it was clearly backward. 

I hate Cam Newton, but i hope the panthers win now, theyve been the best team in the league this year, and NFC is considerably stronger than the AFC.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2016)

Good to see Manning and the Broncos written off already 

Many favourites have reached the Super Bowl failed


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good to see Manning and the Broncos written off already 

Many favourites have reached the Super Bowl failed
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree, but Manning is god awful now. If they win, it WONT be because of him, it will be in spite of him.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2016)

If the Broncos had a decent QB, they win that game by 20 points.   Their defense shut the Patriots down most of the game and it made a change to see one of the other Pats whinging like a baby instead of Brady.    And how ironic, after all the headset issues that other teams have had in Foxboro, that their MacBooks had problems during the game.   That was the rest of the NFL laughing Belichick - payback is a bummer sometimes.

I can't stand Scam Newton but he was a worthy MVP this season and the Panthers will be around seven point favourites for the game.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 25, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			If the Broncos had a decent QB, they win that game by 20 points.   Their defense shut the Patriots down most of the game and it made a change to see one of the other Pats whinging like a baby instead of Brady.    And how ironic, after all the headset issues that other teams have had in Foxboro, that their MacBooks had problems during the game.   That was the rest of the NFL laughing Belichick - payback is a bummer sometimes.

I can't stand Scam Newton but he was a worthy MVP this season and the Panthers will be around seven point favourites for the game.
		
Click to expand...

Theyve opened at 3.5!!! i was shocked! already put my bet on it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Absolutely agree, but Manning is god awful now. If they win, it WONT be because of him, it will be in spite of him.
		
Click to expand...

After been out for the 7 weeks it was always going to be a scratchy performance. Osweiler is a better thrower but can't control the game yet - Manning wasn't far away from a couple more TD - couple more weeks to improve that timing and can see him being a lot better at the Super Bowl - but it's his last season


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			After been out for the 7 weeks it was always going to be a scratchy performance. Osweiler is a better thrower but can't control the game yet - Manning wasn't far away from a couple more TD - couple more weeks to improve that timing and can see him being a lot better at the Super Bowl - but it's his last season
		
Click to expand...

He was horrendous before he got injured, he had one good game (conveniently against the packers). He has no arm strength, the safeties can play high, Josh Norman is probably the best cornerback in the game, and Luke Kuechly is the one of the best if not the best Linebacker in the game this year (Especially in coverage).

In the superbowl i would 100% want Manning over Brock at this stage. but to suggest he's going to improve in 2 weeks is wrong. He had 2 weeks before the Steelers game (terrible secondary) and averaged 6yds per attempt and had a passer rating of 75.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			If the Broncos had a decent QB, they win that game by 20 points.   Their defense shut the Patriots down most of the game and it made a change to see one of the other Pats whinging like a baby instead of Brady.    And how ironic, after all the headset issues that other teams have had in Foxboro, that their MacBooks had problems during the game.   That was the rest of the NFL laughing Belichick - payback is a bummer sometimes.

I can't stand Scam Newton but he was a worthy MVP this season and the Panthers will be around seven point favourites for the game.
		
Click to expand...

I must of watched a differant game. The Broncos won because pats missed a PAT which meant they had to score a two pointer. Yes the pats struggled but by there standards they have not performed for half a season. Any half decent team would and have beaten the Patriots this year, not just the Broncos who yes contributed to an exciting finish In an average game. BOTH defences turned up yesterday Not just the Broncos. 

If if we are playing the If game, if the Pats had a decent quarterback we would of beaten the Broncos by 21 points. 

Oh how we Brits still love to kick someone when there down. Odd how no one has commented on how Belicheck had a deep and meaningful conversation with Manning at the end of the game. Big sporting gesture according to the American commentators, lost on the bitters elsewhere.

Cant stand Scam Newton, wonder why? In fact I don't even want to know. But for my two pennoth worth. A quarterback who is exciting and puts bums on seats and took being quarterback to a new level. Yeah comes across as a proper tosser. Seven point faves. What after the first quarter?

As a Neutral looking forward to what should be a good game.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 25, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Cant stand Scam Newton, wonder why? In fact I don't even want to know. But for my two pennoth worth. A quarterback who is exciting and puts bums on seats and took being quarterback to a new level. Yeah comes across as a proper tosser. Seven point faves. What after the first quarter?
		
Click to expand...

How can you say he has taken the QB to a new level? he misses so many easy throws its crazy. His D has given him so many good field positions this year. 

He's had 1 good year against the easiest schedule in NFL history. Credit to him for the last two playoff games but if a team has 7 turnovers, you could put anyone in at QB and theyd win.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 25, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			How can you say he has taken the QB to a new level? he misses so many easy throws its crazy. His D has given him so many good field positions this year. 

He's had 1 good year against the easiest schedule in NFL history.* Credit to him for the last two playoff games but if a team has 7 turnovers, you could put anyone in at QB and theyd win*.
		
Click to expand...

As a Seahawks fan, i don't even think you can give him credit for their win over us. He did nothing special that game, and could argue that he almost bottled it in the second half. The Panthers defence won that game for them when they came out the blocks so quickly.

Don't like Cam. So "me me me". Nowhere near as good as people make out, including "the best dual threat QB EVER" that i've heard from a few places.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			I must of watched a differant game. The Broncos won because pats missed a PAT which meant they had to score a two pointer. Yes the pats struggled but by there standards they have not performed for half a season. Any half decent team would and have beaten the Patriots this year, not just the Broncos who yes contributed to an exciting finish In an average game. BOTH defences turned up yesterday Not just the Broncos. 

If if we are playing the If game, if the Pats had a decent quarterback we would of beaten the Broncos by 21 points. 

Oh how we Brits still love to kick someone when there down. Odd how no one has commented on how Belicheck had a deep and meaningful conversation with Manning at the end of the game. Big sporting gesture according to the American commentators, lost on the bitters elsewhere.

Cant stand Scam Newton, wonder why? In fact I don't even want to know. But for my two pennoth worth. A quarterback who is exciting and puts bums on seats and took being quarterback to a new level. Yeah comes across as a proper tosser. Seven point faves. What after the first quarter?

*As a Neutral looking forward to what should be a good game.*

Click to expand...

Prepare to be disappointed - I really can't see anything other than a blow out, unless the Panthers forget how to play football over the next 2 weeks. Their front-7 are scary and their Offense is capable of scoring both on the ground and through the air. 

It will likely be deja vu from two years ago for the Broncos when the Seahawks blew them out. 

Having said that, I wouldn't be upset to see Manning get another ring before his arm finally falls off!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			I must of watched a differant game. The Broncos won because pats missed a PAT which meant they had to score a two pointer. Yes the pats struggled but by there standards they have not performed for half a season. Any half decent team would and have beaten the Patriots this year, not just the Broncos who yes contributed to an exciting finish In an average game. BOTH defences turned up yesterday Not just the Broncos. 

If if we are playing the If game, if the Pats had a decent quarterback we would of beaten the Broncos by 21 points. 

Oh how we Brits still love to kick someone when there down. Odd how no one has commented on how Belicheck had a deep and meaningful conversation with Manning at the end of the game. Big sporting gesture according to the American commentators, lost on the bitters elsewhere.

Cant stand Scam Newton, wonder why? In fact I don't even want to know. But for my two pennoth worth. A quarterback who is exciting and puts bums on seats and took being quarterback to a new level. Yeah comes across as a proper tosser. Seven point faves. What after the first quarter?

As a Neutral looking forward to what should be a good game.
		
Click to expand...

Because I've had to deal with Newton for about seven years in the media and a leopard never changes its spots.  He is a deserving MVP on the field no doubt in 2015 but there is a stench around everyone who has dealt with him.

Wade Phillips' defensive scheme was superb for the game yesterday and shut the New England offense down better than any team throughout 2015.  Brady played as well as any QB could have done.   Manning was truly horrendous and twice missed open receivers for scores, Thomas down the left sideline on a 9 route and then the back-up receiver (14 can't remember his name) on the post route from the 20.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Prepare to be disappointed - I really can't see anything other than a blow out, unless the Panthers forget how to play football over the next 2 weeks. Their front-7 are scary and their Offense is capable of scoring both on the ground and through the air. 

It will likely be deja vu from two years ago for the Broncos when the Seahawks blew them out. 

Having said that, I wouldn't be upset to see Manning get another ring before his arm finally falls off!
		
Click to expand...

That last sentance, I am wondering if that is what Belicheck was saying to him. There's no doubt about it he is struggling but who knows.

in a way I am glad that the Pats never got to the Super Bowl, I have a feeling they could of had a thumping. They have to sort out there rushing game. If Brady who had the longest rush of the game for the pats (11yd) is the answer then the rushing problem is serious. Close down the Gronk and the two main receivers and the pats offence is dead.
thought the Broncos pass rush was excellent and if they bring that to the Super Bowl then they have a chance.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 26, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			That last sentance, I am wondering if that is what Belicheck was saying to him. There's no doubt about it he is struggling but who knows.

in a way I am glad that the Pats never got to the Super Bowl, I have a feeling they could of had a thumping. They have to sort out there rushing game. If Brady who had the longest rush of the game for the pats (11yd) is the answer then the rushing problem is serious. Close down the Gronk and the two main receivers and the pats offence is dead.
*thought the Broncos pass rush was excellent and if they bring that to the Super Bowl then they have a chance*.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is, the Panthers O-Line is much better than the Pats O-Line and Cam Newton is the size of a house and runs a 4.4(ish) 40 so he's difficult to bring down.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 26, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Trouble is, the Panthers O-Line is much better than the Pats O-Line and Cam Newton is the size of a house and runs a 4.4(ish) 40 so he's difficult to bring down.
		
Click to expand...

  Michael Oher starts for them so it aint that great!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 26, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Michael Oher starts for them so it aint that great!
		
Click to expand...

You say that, but he's actually played pretty solidly since moving to the right side of the line! You have to be a special type of player to be a legit Blindside tackle, and he clearly didn't have "it" at a pro level. But stick him on the other side and he's pretty serviceable.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 26, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			You say that, but he's actually played pretty solidly since moving to the right side of the line! You have to be a special type of player to be a legit Blindside tackle, and he clearly didn't have "it" at a pro level. But stick him on the other side and he's pretty serviceable.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's why I played LT &#128521;


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 26, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Yeah that's why I played LT &#128521;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 26, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Trouble is, the Panthers O-Line is much better than the Pats O-Line and Cam Newton is the size of a house and runs a 4.4(ish) 40 so he's difficult to bring down.
		
Click to expand...

Seems that Belicheck agrees with you because he sacked the offensive line coordinator earlier today


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2016)

:whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2016)

One ugly win - but brilliant defensively from Denver - Elway wanted to make the team stronger after the mauling against the Seahawks. They destroyed Newton :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2016)

Dominant defensive performance by Denver. Never let the Panthers get into an attacking stride. Only managed to get through half time and missed second half. Caught up on fast forward this morning


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2016)

Well i am gobsmacked. Spent all night wide awake in bed listening to missis t snoring her head off in sicily. Been asleep 13 1/2 hrs and i forgot game was on. 
By the sounds of it the broncos D played the game i said they had to if they were to have a chance of winning. Well done broncos. 
Hmm the AFC come away with summat many thought they would not. Well done the underdogs


----------



## freddielong (Feb 8, 2016)

Massive call early on, wrongly went against the Panthers, Broncos defence sacked Newton next down stripped the ball and scored a touchdown. There was only going to be one winner after that.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 8, 2016)

Blimey. Wasn't expecting that and happy to be proved wrong as Newton came across as a petulant child and didn't seem to care (i actually enjoy his antics usually - why would you not fight for the ball once you've fumbled it? And his post-game presser was ridiculous too. 

Well done to the Broncos Defense!


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 8, 2016)

Bit of a let down for me,  Cam and co have been blowing defences away this year and I didn't expect them to get dominated by the Broncos D like that.
Credit to both defences but Broncos defence won it last night.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 8, 2016)

Bronco D has been the stingiest all season ,and last night it showed big time.
   oh how that point after changed things.
 never mind ,well played Denver.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 8, 2016)

That game just proved my point - Newton, massively overrated. 

Missed receivers a number of times, didn't commit when he was stripped and could have recovered. 

Denver won despite Manning being poor again. But their D is so good. Brilliant to watch!!


----------



## User62651 (Feb 8, 2016)

Watched whole game and am suffering for it now, I enjoyed the defensive side of it and was happy Denver won, was pretty close game until near the end. Thought both QBs were left looking pretty poor and it was at times frustrating to watch - they just got one offense on the field and they were straight back off again, but ok with Newton getting chopped down a peg or two, overly cocky, some arm though for speed if not accuracy last night. Vonn Miller the standout.
Half time show was pretty awful imo, sound quality on tv poor and I didn't even get the Beyonce racial angle until I heard about it today, was totally underwhelmed by it compared to some past shows.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 9, 2016)

Wish I hadn't stayed up until 3.30am for the inevitable result. Suffering now as usual As for that awful man Cam Newton, I'm afraid he's simply enforcing stereotypes. What a poor loser...:sbox:


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 9, 2016)

Who was the mvp for the game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Who was the mvp for the game.
		
Click to expand...

Von Millar


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 9, 2016)

Cheers phil and what with me bein a lazy sod i was gonna ask what position but had a look on mr google and guess what. 
He is a Free agent in March and and will be one of the highest players in the league that play defence if not the highest. 
Thing is that his stats and reviews show That. Gonna be an intersting couple
Of weeks to see if the broncos hold onto him as they have first dibs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Cheers phil and what with me bein a lazy sod i was gonna ask what position but had a look on mr google and guess what. 
He is a Free agent in March and and will be one of the highest players in the league that play defence if not the highest. 
Thing is that his stats and reviews show That. Gonna be an intersting couple
Of weeks to see if the broncos hold onto him as they have first dibs
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame he had such a bad injury a while back when Denver got to the super bowl against the Seahawks - things could have been a bit different 

He is superb - quick and very strong - well worth his extra money


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 9, 2016)

It was said during the coverage that the Broncos were going to tie him to the franchise so that as he would be a free agent he can't go anywhere, it was a deserved MVP.

The whole SB50 was a damp squib, even the TV coverage was pretty poor all said and done. It wasn't helped by the delays in game due to the US advert breaks.

Thought Cam Newton was acting like a spoilt brat and even though I wanted the Panthers to win, after seeing his displays of petulance during and after the game I pleased he got nowt.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 9, 2016)

Khamelion cant remwmber where i read the bit about him bein a free agent an yhe broncos tying him down. But and its a massive but the way in which it has been done coyld cost them some massive dollars as it is tied into the what the most expensive other lb in the league would cost. And it will go up every year. Not at all saying its a bad deal for either party. But not. Cheap deal


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 9, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			It was said during the coverage that the Broncos were going to tie him to the franchise so that as he would be a free agent he can't go anywhere, it was a deserved MVP.
		
Click to expand...

The franchise tag is a deal where a team can stop one of its players becoming a free agent by paying them a fixed amount tied to the top five NFL salaries of players at the same position.   The players don't like it as it hurts their freedom of movement but it does guarantee them a large one-year salary with the chance to go back into free agency again the following year.   The tag needs to be applied in the next month as free agency starts in mid-March.  

The Broncos have a large number of starters who are out of contract and once a player has that Super Bowl ring, all they want to do is get paid (MEAT - Maximize Earnings All Times).   

I would expect the Broncos to either franchise Miller or preferably sign him to a long-term deal before the start of the free agency period.  But the likes of DeMarcus Ware and other starters from the defense are gone.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 9, 2016)

A friend of mine was assigned to Miller as his PR for the Super Bowl week and I saw her running onto the field at the end of the game to grab hold of him especially as she had been given word he was being named the MVP.  She could not speak highly enough of him as a person and has a great picture of the two of them and some of his family with the Super Bowl trophy after the game.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 9, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			A friend of mine was assigned to Miller as his PR for the Super Bowl week and I saw her running onto the field at the end of the game to grab hold of him especially as she had been given word he was being named the MVP.  She could not speak highly enough of him as a person and has a great picture of the two of them and some of his family with the Super Bowl trophy after the game.
		
Click to expand...

Always pleasing to here that superstars are genuine people. 

That's why I find the whole cam newton thing a show, giving balls the kids etc visiting hospitals when the cameras are conveniently following him.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 9, 2016)

I've already posted this on this thread but Newton might be an deserved MVP on the field this season but he is an appalling individual off it.   His behaviour after the Super Bowl was that a petulant child and he has seriously damaged his reputation around the league from it.   The Panthers have all the makings of a "Super Bowl loser going down the toilet the following season" and a buddy of mine has already put a bundle on them having a losing season in 2016.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ive been watching on and off for a while, think its time to pick a team. Im going seattle, good choice?


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 8, 2017)

Talk about dig up an old thread


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 8, 2017)

I live in Greensboro so should go with the panthers


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Ive been watching on and off for a while, think its time to pick a team. Im going seattle, good choice?
		
Click to expand...

Stupid decision &#128513;


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 8, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I've already posted this on this thread but Newton might be an deserved MVP on the field this season but he is an appalling individual off it.   His behaviour after the Super Bowl was that a petulant child and he has seriously damaged his reputation around the league from it.   The Panthers have all the makings of a "Super Bowl loser going down the toilet the following season" and a buddy of mine has already put a bundle on them having a losing season in 2016.
		
Click to expand...

I think resurrecting this thread is spot on -  couldn't have gotten this more right if I had a crystal ball


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 8, 2017)

well you got that pretty much spot on dog fish [pathetic shark isnt it?]lol.
 how much did your buddy win ?
 and are you still thinking the raiders for the super bowl?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 8, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I think resurrecting this thread is spot on -  couldn't have gotten this more right if I had a crystal ball
		
Click to expand...

I really don't like Newton as a footballer and think he is hugely overrated. But not sure you can say he's an appalling person outside of football. He does an incredible amount for charity.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 8, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I really don't like Newton as a footballer and think he is hugely overrated. But not sure you can say he's an appalling person outside of football. He does an incredible amount for charity.[/QUOTE
.
so did jimmy saville
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 8, 2017)

Turning up for one kid in hospital at Xmas in an Auburn jersey having tipped off the press beforehand does not make up for his sulking petulant attitude on and off the field, not studying his playbook and giving up on the 2016 season when things turned sour and treating the Carolina media like crap.    I know enough people in the Panthers organisation to know what he is really like.  He is the same scumbag who was kicked out of Florida and then had a one-and-done at Auburn.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 8, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			well you got that pretty much spot on dog fish [pathetic shark isnt it?]lol.
 how much did your buddy win ?
 and are you still thinking the raiders for the super bowl?
		
Click to expand...

He took four figures from a Vegas sports book for taking the under on a seven win season at 16-1.     Raiders lost last night in Houston with their third string QB playing more like Alastair Cook than Conor Cook.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 8, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			He took four figures from a Vegas sports book for taking the under on a seven win season at 16-1.     Raiders lost last night in Houston with their third string QB playing more like Alastair Cook than Conor Cook.
		
Click to expand...

.
just watched the highlights of the raiders game ,men v boys ,well done on your buddy though .


----------

